#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-05
<gnomefreak> asac: you still here?
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna be spending time in the hospital again due to blood sugar saw dr. yesterday and he has sent the admit orders already ill be there tomorrow. if you look at my LP page and go to code you will see iceowl branch its just about ready, autoconf2.13 needs to be run but one of the patches will still fail to apply afaik, its the iceowl.install.patch seems the file it patches has changed they added seamonkey i think is all i
<gnomefreak> damn that was long
<gnomefreak> asac: also i saw email that iceape FTBFS on debian due to gcc 4.2 tell mike to use our patch to see if it helps (ours builds theirs dont)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: let me know if problems in iceape are still there. i checked it from gutsy boot and it didnt have source errors, seems the things it says now is on just about every package (lintian needs to stop that, you dont see linda complaining about anything ;) )
<gnomefreak> ok im here for a little while, if needed
<asac> hihi
<asac> bug 145683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145683 in network-manager "Network manager crash with WPA" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145683
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get message i left lastnight?
<asac> about the debian patches?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> sunbird is tested and ready iceowl needs the iceowl.install.rdf patch remade it fails to apply due to line changes and a line that is no longer in the install.rdf file
 * asac lunch
<asac> back
<asac> now smoke
<gnomefreak> asac: are we sticking with nobinonly in the package name/version if so how should it be set. when i get home this week i will run the script in sunbird but would like to know version name to use for that.
<asac> sunbird should get nobinonly
<asac> iceowl of coursenot
<gnomefreak> asac: but it would be lightning-sunbird_0.7~nobinonly-0ubuntu1?
<gnomefreak> !info firefox gutsy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.8+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8967 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<gnomefreak> +2 is upstream source
<gnomefreak> i think i have sunbird version 0.7-0ubuntu1 but wont know for sure until i get home
<gnomefreak> so would i just go with 0.7nobinonly-0ubuntu1?
<gnomefreak> ok shes here ill be back later i hope
<asac> gnomefreak: no its +nobinonly
<asac> tilde means that its something like a preview ... which it isn't
<asac> the +2 won't be needed
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi Ubulette
<Ubulette> asac, don't know if you read commit mails, i've moved out the gnome part of xul, as some kde users are requesting
<asac> yeah ... saw that
<asac> Ubulette: can you see if  firefox-3.0  without gnome-support allows you to subscribe to RSS feed with _other application_? (e.g. like liferea)
<asac> there is an issue in 2.0
<Ubulette> asac, could you have a look a sm2 (chatzilla). it seems i'm missing something but I don't know what
<Ubulette> at
<Ubulette> lol, pitti didn't use my (tested) patches, he did his own, failed, then he had to reup, now it's a mess with libs in /lib and .la in /usr/lib
<Ubulette> well, it's not even fun
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sm2-bad.png
<asac> well ... then network is so sucky, that i can't hardly do anything here :(
<Ubulette> maybe just look at the screen shot, it could ring a bell
<asac> appear that some entities are not defined
<asac> maybe they are not properly zipped to the chrome jars?
<Ubulette> key/menu/dialog that's strange
<asac> i someho don't get why cvs still doesn't work for me for seamonkiey
<Ubulette> manually or with mozclient ?
<asac> why would it matter?
<asac> it always worked that way at home
<asac> looks a bit like i get to a stalled mirror here
<asac> oh it appears to work now \o/
<asac> ok ... i am currently building latest suite ... lets see if i see the same issue
<asac> let the  show begin :)
<asac> Ubulette: debian bug 449448
<ubotu> Debian bug 449448 in xulrunner "Please package xulrunner 1.9 in the upstream way" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/449448
<asac> lets see how fast it will be wontfix
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> SeaMonkey 1.1.6 Available
<Ubulette> i'm tempted to update my 1.1 branch
<asac> right
<asac> so maybe we want to replace iceape even before 2.0 ?
<Ubulette> why not, i like the idea
<asac> ok, is mt already in maintainer field? ... let me know when your branch is ready for upload ... but i guess we need transitional packages ... do we have them already?
<Ubulette> not yet
<Ubulette> it's a plain standalone sm 1.1.*
<Ubulette> and it coexists with sm2
<asac> yeah right ... i mean transition packages for iceape -> sm
<Ubulette> yes, that's what I meant too
<asac> i think once we have them I would be fine with just uploading that
<asac> then blacklist iceape so we won't get any merge requests on MoM
<asac> only thing is that we need to package locales as well ... so we shouldn't underestimate the work this adds on top of mt
<Ubulette> it's manual ?
<asac> yeah ... maybe we weill have rosetta integration for hardy
<asac> but the rosetta guy doing the mozilla translation infrastructure is away till end of year afaik
<Ubulette> (kazehakase 0.5.0 ftbfsed on lpia because of a missing ruby dep on that platform. not much i can do unless i dig into ruby stuff, which i don't want to)
<Ubulette> otherwise, it's ready do be pushed
<Ubulette> maybe i should apply as motu
<asac> i think it would be good to have you a motu
<asac> i will ask someone
<asac> cannot find him atm
<asac> he probably is in some session
<Ubulette> who ?
<asac> maybe prepare a bunch  of merges ... to backup your definitly great technical skills
<asac> dholbach
<Ubulette> isn't my job here enough ? or my ppa ? my branches ? my bot ? whatever ?
<bluekuja> asac: I guess having some merges work would be enough
<asac> Ubulette: no idea :) ... i just say if you do a bunch of simple merges i am sure that you will go through like a charme ... otherwise it will work out well too i guess
<Ubulette> what about that iceape->sm ?
<Ubulette> could it help ?
<Ubulette> I just don't want to spend time on some merges just to pretend. I have enough packages to work on, pretty big ones if you ask me
<bluekuja> Ubulette, actually you need to have some sponsored work
<bluekuja> like asac said
<bluekuja> so merges/bug fixes
<asac> bluekuja: he has
<asac> i just say  that part of motu work is doing merges, so showing that you can deal with MoM would make you a perfect motu
<asac> but i don't think that this would be needed
<bluekuja> asac: I don't see them in +packages?
<asac> well ...  he did xulrunner-1.9 + firefox-3.0
<asac> (for instance)
<asac> i will ask dholbach once he shows up
<bluekuja> asac: Ubulette is doing a great work
<bluekuja> really
<bluekuja> asac: but you know better than me how MC is :)
<bluekuja> asac: +packages list is alwais checked
<asac> i know nothing :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: and as you said merges are really important
<bluekuja> asac: so if Ubulette feels fine I can help him a bi
<bluekuja> *bit
<bluekuja> he's a fast learner
<bluekuja> so one-two merges will be enough
<asac> well ... i think they are important for a "standard motu" career ... but that doesn't mean that there is no place for other ways to contribute
<bluekuja> fully true
<asac> but showing that one can do that as well is pretty useful
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> I agree with you here
<bluekuja> and as I said
<bluekuja> I appreciated the work Ubulette is putting
<bluekuja> on the mozilla team
<bluekuja> *appreciate
<Ubulette> asac, just chat with your contact, you know me enough to explain what I can bring to ubuntu. if it's not enough, tell me, we'll see if I want to move forward or just drop the ball
<bluekuja> Ubulette, you won't drop the ball
<bluekuja> Ubulette, you don't have to
<bluekuja> :)
<asac_> hey :)
<asac_> sm 2.0 HEAD chatzilla
<bluekuja> heya
<asac_> just works if started from dist/bin
<bluekuja> :D
<asac_> Ubulette: ^^
<asac_> no error in error console so far
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> lets see if mailnews works as well ... didn't work last time i tried
<bluekuja> going to sleep
<bluekuja> asac_: let me know what daniel says
<bluekuja> would like to help Ubulette as well
<asac_> sure
<asac_> i have to find him firstz ... he has disappaered apparently
<bluekuja> have a good night, alex
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> I don't see him around since days
<bluekuja> oki, off
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow :)
<Ubulette> 'night bluekuja
<Ubulette> hmm, so yours is ok. it's a start
<asac> its just a plain build
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... he says we should get a bunch of uploads with you in changelog in the archive
<asac> so maybe sponsoring what you have in ppa would be a good start?
<asac> what about the kazehakase you have in there?
<asac> webrunner
<Ubulette> ff3 and xul don't have my name already ?
<Ubulette> webrunner needs to be reworked, it's prism now
<asac> they have ... well ... we can say that they have though launchpad didn't recognize it
<asac> miro?
<asac> what about intlclock?
<Ubulette> it's already in, mine is head as usual
<asac> is that in the archive already?
<Ubulette> intlclock is not mine, i just did 2 fixes
<Ubulette> last being not merge afaik
<asac> that doesn't matter ... ubuntu allows you to prepare fixes and let them sponsored
<asac> it doesn't matter that the package is yours ... its just matters that you prepared an update and found someone to sponsor it
<asac> damn ... a game starts here now ... have to pack my things
<Ubulette> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10084303/intlclock_1.0-1ubuntu1~ppa2_source.changes
<Ubulette> tiny but it's a fix :)
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-06
<Ubulette> asac, ff3 beta 1 in QA friday
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> Ubulette: hey
<asac> so beta is really coming out :)
<asac> cool
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> brb
<Ubulette> back
<asac> shaky connection?
<Ubulette> no,  playing with xchat
<asac> ah ok
<Ubulette> libgpg-error0 Version 1.4-2ubuntu5:
<Ubulette>   * Stop fighting with libtool, and put the .la file in /lib.
<Ubulette> pff
<asac> Ubulette: for the intltool fix ... can you provide a debdiff so i can sign this off?
<asac> right
<asac> thats what we do now :)
<Ubulette> my patch did that in 1 step, he ignored me and needed 3 or 4 steps
<asac> hmm ... who is he?
<Ubulette> pitti
<Ubulette> no offense but i don't like to be ignored. if i did something wrong, he could have told me
<Ubulette> so i could have learned something
<Ubulette> well, it's past now
<asac> yeah ... sometimes people don't read bugs especially if they are under high load like pitti
<asac> usually its good to ping him
<asac> or anyone to ensure things get the deserved attention
<Ubulette> he posted to that bug before and after my patches
<Ubulette> asac, you meant intlclock ?
<asac> right
<Ubulette> it's not posted anywhere
<asac> you pointed to the changes in your ppa  ... didn't know it was already fixed
<asac> ah ... now i see that you talk about the gnutls thing
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache policy intlclock
<Ubulette> intlclock:
<Ubulette>   Installed: 1.0-1ubuntu1~ppa2
<Ubulette>   Candidate: 1.0-1ubuntu1~ppa2
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache madison intlclock
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> basically, i fetched the branch for jorge, fixed it once, he merged me, then I fixed something else, and we're there. it's only in my ppa
<Ubulette> (for intlclock)
<Ubulette> s/for/from/
<asac> ok ... so its not yet in?
<asac> i will ask him what he things if I just sponsor that thing
<Ubulette> at least i don't see it in hardy
<Ubulette> my last change is here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10084303/intlclock_1.0-1ubuntu1~ppa2_source.changes
<Ubulette> you want a debdiff compared with what ?
<asac> is the package in debian or what?
<Ubulette> hmm, donno. the branch is a bunch of merges https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/intlclock/intlclock.trunk
<asac> if its new then there is no debdiff required ... if its in debian it might be beneficial to provide a debdiff against the debian package
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jorge/intlclock/intlclock
<asac> ok
<asac> i will ask him ... you want to be Maintainer or just this upload?
<Ubulette> hold on, i remember he blogged about that
<asac> cool hilario is back \o/
<asac> i have bumail from today ;)
<Ubulette> http://stompbox.typepad.com/blog/2007/10/jorge-castro-in.html
<Ubulette> Today I realized "Oh, I better set up that ppa so we can have binaries for people" Three more people had registered bzr branches on launchpad. I was able to inspect their branches, which were packaging fixes mostly, and merge them right into my branch. Then I pushed it back out, and now ppa is building the binaries.
<Ubulette> I have no idea who those three people are, I had never met them in my life. Yet while Flav, Ken and I were busy doing other stuff, people stumbled across this on launchpad and just fixed stuff up.
<Ubulette> so I'm one of the three :)
<asac> yeah ... :) ... yesterday he told me that he felt bad about not having enough time to do packaging ... he wants to become a MOTU :) ... for 3 years now ;)
<asac> Ubulette: he is coming in here :)
<jcastro> Ubulette: hi, you had some questions about intlclock?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> just wanted to know if you're still maintaining it ?
<jcastro> well, all the new sexy stuff depends on policykit, which we don't have in ubuntu yet (afaik)
<jcastro> so we basically have the last version before they moved on to the new stuff
<jcastro> but I've spoken with the maintainer of intlclock, and it will be going upstream in gnome for 2.22
<Ubulette> ok, i see. I've fixed small packaging thing a couple of weeks ago in my branch
<Ubulette> what should I do with it ?
<Ubulette> * Use /usr/lib/intlclock instead of /usr/libexec (not allowed by Debian policy)
<jcastro> I could do a merge if you want
<jcastro> can you send me a mail, jorge@ubuntu.com? I am currently in the middle of a meeting
<Ubulette> as you want. I/we wanted to have intlclock in hardy but if it's merged in gnome, there's no point, right ?
<Ubulette> oh, ok. We can continue later if you're busy. np
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> it'll come upstream
<Ubulette> ok, thanks then :)
<Ubulette> asac, i'm done with seamonkey 1.1.6.
<Ubulette> well, i did it all yesterday
<Ubulette> except reverting the default homepage, i don't see what's stopping the release
<asac> does the default homepage have th right seamonkey icon?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> good ... you have the branch and the orig.tar.gz?
<asac> i would upload without doing a testbuild because I have no hardy ;)
<asac> will take a quick look at transition packages and if they look properly
<asac> but please follow up on bugs you get from this upload.
<asac>  :)
<Ubulette> you're sponsoring me or you takeover ownership like before ?
<asac> no i sponsor you of course
<asac> you can also ask bluekuja to sponsor it
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> feel free to ask if needed :)
<bluekuja> Ubulette, is it a new upstream release?
<Ubulette> what should I do ?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> it will replace iceape
<bluekuja> replace iceape?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> maybe add a comment from me to the changelog:
<Ubulette> such as ?
<Ubulette> my last changelog is already 100+ line long :P
<Ubulette> lines
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... don't add  a line
<asac> the archive admins will probably ask me anyway before letting it in
<asac> i can then explain to them directly why we don't follow debian anymore
<bluekuja> and what about iceape?
<asac> dies in our archive
<asac> its replaced by seamonkey
<Ubulette> I can add a line for posterity that it has been discussed and it's not my choice alone in my corner
<bluekuja> so iceape package binaries
<bluekuja> will be replaced
<Ubulette> yes
<bluekuja> by seamonkey ones?
<Ubulette> yes
<bluekuja> mmm...
<Ubulette> what ?
<bluekuja> asac: is it something that can be done?
<Ubulette> it's similar to firefox, we keep the name from upstream
<bluekuja> ah ok, fine
<bluekuja> anyway as asac said archive-admins
<bluekuja> will have to approve it
<bluekuja> asac: will it be marked as NEW?
<bluekuja> for the archive?
<asac> yes
<asac> bluekuja: just upload ... archive admins will come to me once they see it
<Ubulette> so, what do I have to do ? update changelogs ?
<Ubulette> seamonkey (1.1.6-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<asac> Ubulette: just target for hardy/ubuntu upload :)
<asac> e.g. dch -r -D hardy
<asac> save
<asac> bzr commit
<asac> then tell bluekuja where the branch is and how to produce the orig with mozclient
<Ubulette> it's not mozclient, it's upstream tarball just renamed
<asac> but please remove the binonly things
<asac> and add that to version
<asac> e.g.
<Ubulette> oh, forgot that, i'll do it
<asac> 1.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> good
<Ubulette> (ugly name btw)
<Ubulette> can't we find something shorter ?
<asac> well ... archive admins already know what that means
<asac> so lets keep it that way :)
<Ubulette> k
<Ubulette> seamonkey (1.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<Ubulette> ok ?
<asac> yes ... looks good for me ... please include the cleanup script in debian/ directory
<asac> then it should be fine from this pov
<Ubulette> pushed
<Ubulette> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev
<Ubulette> #113
<asac> bluekuja: can you take a look ... check for lintian cleanness all this kind of stuff?
<asac> Ubulette: did you reuse the iceape copyright?
<bluekuja> asac: yes
<asac> (should be fine then)
<Ubulette> yes.
<Ubulette> i have to redo it for sm2 but here, it should be fine
<asac> bluekuja: if its fine from your side feel free to send up
<bluekuja> ok, gonna check it a bit
<bluekuja> and report here if I see something wrong
<Ubulette> test it please
<asac> bluekuja: maybe check if the transitional packages are fine
<bluekuja> yep
<asac> iceape -> seamonkey  ... et al
<bluekuja> is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev right?
<Ubulette> asac, yep, i did that one late last night, worth a test
<Ubulette> bluekuja, yes
<Ubulette> rev113
<Ubulette> (i see 112 on lp)
<bluekuja> yes
<Ubulette> damn
<Ubulette> hold on, i check
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> bluekuja, you need the tarball too
<bluekuja> where can I get it?
<Ubulette> i'm pushing it to my usual place, a few sec...
<bluekuja> k
<bluekuja> I hope it's not 200 mb
<bluekuja> or something like that
<bluekuja> ;)
<Ubulette> s/sec/min/
<Ubulette> 40M
<bluekuja> omg
<Ubulette> like most of moz stuff
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> crazy changelog
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> you can read commit logs, it's the same in 20 commits
<bluekuja> yep
<Ubulette> 1min left
<bluekuja> Ubulette, menu entries
<bluekuja> are out-dated
<bluekuja> and not freedesktop compliant
<bluekuja> that's a minor
<bluekuja> but need to be fixes somewhen
<bluekuja> *fixed
<Ubulette> it's the same as debian
<Ubulette> s/iceape/seamonkey/
<bluekuja> yeah, need to be fixed then
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> where are the rules described ?
<bluekuja> you can do it on the next revision
<bluekuja> just desktop-file-validate
<bluekuja> on them
<bluekuja> anyway just update your branch
<bluekuja> and will fix them later
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tarballs/seamonkey_1.1.6+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> Ubulette, why there is no VCS field?
<Ubulette> what for ? remember it's no longer tied to debian
<bluekuja> yes, but it's tracked on launchpad
<bluekuja> and you current use a branch to update it
<Ubulette> yes, i did the page on lp
<bluekuja> (if i'm right)
<bluekuja> yes, that's why vcs field exists for
<Ubulette> hmm, i'm not familiar with that. pointers ?
<bluekuja> it's a field
<bluekuja> in debian/control
<bluekuja> to track changes made in a vcs
<bluekuja> like bzr
<bluekuja> svn
<bluekuja> or whatever
<bluekuja> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1743/
<bluekuja> check that pastebin
<Ubulette_> it was all good before the nobin, let me diagnose it :)
<bluekuja> oki
<Ubulette_> hmm, it's on your side
<Ubulette_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1744/
<Ubulette_> it's building fine
<bluekuja> I've branched it out
<bluekuja> downloaded your file
<bluekuja> and built
<Ubulette_> you sure you merged at the right place ?
<bluekuja> what do you mean at right place=
<bluekuja> ?
<Ubulette_> the debian dir. you're failing on the 1st patch with missing file, looks the sources dir is not at the right place
<asac>  lunch
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> I've hacked something now
<Ubulette_> argh
<Ubulette_> you should not, it builds fine
<bluekuja> (on bzr side)
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> works
<bluekuja> patching file mailnews/mailnews.js
<bluekuja> patching file modules/libpref/src/init/all.js
<bluekuja> Hunk #3 succeeded at 1842 (offset 1 line).
<bluekuja> Hunk #4 succeeded at 1930 (offset 1 line).
<bluekuja> is this normal?
<bluekuja> yes, seems o
<bluekuja> *so
<Ubulette_> yes, i don't refresh the patches at each new tarball just for an offset. I refresh/redo when it fails
<Ubulette_> my default context is big enough to avoid troubles
<bluekuja> build duration?
<Ubulette_> 1h
<Ubulette_> on ppa
<bluekuja> 1 hour?
<bluekuja> omg
<Ubulette_> depends on your cpu too
<bluekuja> I'll have to build it
<bluekuja> on hardy
<bluekuja> as well
<bluekuja> -.-
<Ubulette_> just hardy
<Ubulette_> we don't push on gutsy
<bluekuja> yep, I know
<Ubulette_> but it builds on gutsy too, i tested it
<bluekuja> I update my tarball
<Ubulette> ehhh
<bluekuja> and I send it to build on hardy
<Ubulette> why ?
<bluekuja> pbuilder tarball
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> i don't understand why my tarball is not good
<bluekuja> not your tarball
<bluekuja> but my chroot
<bluekuja> one
<bluekuja> ;)
<Ubulette> ohh
<Ubulette> :)
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> please test before you push to hardy
<Ubulette> maybe i missed something
<bluekuja> I will
<bluekuja> not sure if I can make it for today
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> sport in one hour
<Ubulette> ok
<bluekuja> and then I'll be back at 22
<bluekuja> need to eat
<bluekuja> shower
<bluekuja> and finally sleep
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> i need sleep too. 7h in two nights is not enough
<bluekuja> aww
<bluekuja> 7h only?
<bluekuja> why?
<bluekuja> build started
<Ubulette> i usually got to bed very late but those days i had to get up early
<Ubulette> -got+go
<bluekuja> oh :)
<bluekuja> I go to eat
<bluekuja> and then I'm off
<bluekuja> cyaz
<bluekuja> (leaving it building)
<Ubulette> asac, gasp. ftbfs because of nobin
<Ubulette> asac, error: file '../../suite/branding/content/logo.gif' doesn't exist at ../../config/make-jars.pl line 443.
<Ubulette> we should not remove the branding
<Ubulette> damn, i've used remove.nonfree instead of remove.binonly
<asac> yeah ... use remove.binonly.sh
<Ubulette> asac, no kidding
<Ubulette> ix:~/bzr/seamonkey-1.1.dev$ debian/rules nobinonly
<Ubulette> Cleaning seamonkey_1.1.6.orig.tar.gz using remove.binonly.sh ...
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 45590461 Oct 31 06:29 ../tarballs/seamonkey_1.1.6.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 45580702 Nov  6 20:13 ../tarballs/seamonkey_1.1.6+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<asac> well ... at leastits10 k :)
<asac> Ubulette: so everything fine?
<Ubulette> i've added a rule so it's easier next time
<asac> great
<Ubulette> what's with the desktop icons already?
<Ubulette> $ desktop-file-validate chatzilla.desktop
<Ubulette> chatzilla.desktop: warning: key "Encoding" in group "Desktop Entry" is deprecated
<Ubulette> chatzilla.desktop: error: value "GTK;Network;IRCClient" for string list key "Categories" in group "Desktop Entry" does not have a semicolon (';') as trailing character
<asac> no idea ... aren't there any desktop items  in the package? ... maybe we should not provide all those menu entries, but just one for the suite which starts whatever the user has selected as default in preference?
<Ubulette> indeed, that's too much
<Ubulette> just one called seamonkey ?
<asac> cool ... then just drop all desktop entry and just one seamonkey one with _just_ the seamonkey logo
<asac> we can keep th others as disabled ... but then they can use the same icon and just have a different name imo
<Ubulette> you mean, not the square half blue, half orange with a wheel ?
<Ubulette> but the new sm branding i've used in LP
<asac> right
<Ubulette> how do I disable a desktop file ?
<Ubulette> NoDisplay=true maybe
<asac> yeah ... i think so
<asac> you can test if right clicking on Applications and selecting |Edit Menu| allows you to enable those entries afterwards easily
<saivann> asac : A workaround has been found for the high priority bug #53387 in WPAsupplicant, if you want to take a look, it's in the end of the bug description
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53387 in wpasupplicant "Manual WPA networks doesn't connect at boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53387
<Ubulette> asac, i also have kaze for hardy
<Ubulette> kazehakase | 0.5.0-0ubuntu1~mt1~fta1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main Packages
<Ubulette> kazehakase | 0.4.3-1ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<Ubulette> bug 144255
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144255 in kazehakase "Please upgrade kazehakase to 0.4.8" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144255
<Ubulette> asac, i've had another look at songbird, checking the progress since this summer
<Ubulette> there's still shipping their own patched xul
<asac> Ubulette: is kaze using xul 1.9?
<Ubulette> no, I already answered that. 1.8
<bluekuja> Ubulette, build failed
<bluekuja> make[4]: *** [libs] Error 2
<bluekuja> make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/seamonkey-1.1.dev/mozilla/xpfe/global'
<bluekuja> make[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
<bluekuja> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/seamonkey-1.1.dev/mozilla/xpfe'
<bluekuja> make[2]: *** [tier_50] Error 2
<bluekuja> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/seamonkey-1.1.dev/mozilla'
<bluekuja> make[1]: *** [default] Error 2
<bluekuja> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/seamonkey-1.1.dev/mozilla'
<bluekuja> make: *** [debian/stamp-makefile-build] Error 2
<bluekuja> (on hardy)
<bluekuja> error: file '../../suite/branding/content/logo.gif' doesn't exist at ../../config/make-jars.pl line 443.
<Ubulette> bluekuja, i know. nobin effect
<Ubulette> read above
<Ubulette> i've fixed it, and much more
<bluekuja> ah k
<bluekuja> sorry just went home
<bluekuja> so need to read backlog
<Ubulette> please trash everything (branch included) and retry
<bluekuja> tomorrow I will
<bluekuja> need sleep now
<Ubulette> ok, np
<Ubulette> btw, i've pushed it to my ppa as it's difficult to test the replace of that many packages with dpkg
<Ubulette> bluekuja, tomorrow, re-dl the tarball from my site too
<Ubulette> same url
<bluekuja> I'll ping you
<bluekuja> when I'll get hom
<bluekuja> *home
<Ubulette> k
<bluekuja> so you can re-give me details
<Ubulette> sure
<bluekuja> asac: what happened to ries?
<asac> ries?
<bluekuja> ries.debian.org
<bluekuja> aka ftp-master
<bluekuja> seems to be fuck** up
<asac> oh ... yeah i think there is some issue :) ... but i don't know more
<bluekuja> aww
<bluekuja> no uploads then
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> ok, going to sleep
<bluekuja> gnight everyone
<asac> time is running low here ... 30minutes left ... then probably gone for the eveing  ... dinner + while [ not yet drunk] ; do drink; done
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> 2 weeks of alcoholism might end in the sanatorium i guess :)
<Ubulette> head 1st
<Ubulette> ok, i'd done for today. night all
<asac> Ubulette: sleep well
<asac> bye
<asac_> ok off
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-11-07
<asac> hi
<highvoltage> asac: booya
<highvoltage> asac: should I repeat my question, or should we talk here?
<asac> highvoltage: we can talk here :)
<asac> i am bit hang overed though
<asac> hard night yesterday :)
<highvoltage> no problem, I can ping you again a bit later too :)
<asac> and in a few minutes i have to close my laptop during the talks we have here :)
<asac> highvoltage: well ... maybe try to build firefox package ... and see what comes out if you build without official branding
<asac> its a configure option ... just dropping that should bring you a firefox version that isn't branded anymore
<asac> from that we can go ahead :)
<asac> e.g. renaming the main package to something ... then producing a branding package that diverts the relevant branding bits
<highvoltage> asac: ok, I will experiment a bit
<highvoltage> asac: yes, I think the broffice.org packages works the same
<asac> @time new_york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: November 07 2007, 10:06:54 - Next meeting: Edubuntu Team in 4 hours 53 minutes
<asac> highvoltage: ok i am here now ... more or less recovered
<highvoltage> asac: heh
<highvoltage> asac: I downloaded an unbranded firefox, and looked at which images can be replace by literally just replaceing images, and it seems that everything can be replaced except for the image you see on the "About" page.
<highvoltage> asac: seems that gets included at compile time, not sure which files are assosiated with it, I'll only have a chance to do an actual build this weekend, to see where it comes from
<asac> highvoltage: please do what i said above ... just rebuild our package without the official branding switch
<asac> we can later see what to strip
<highvoltage> asac: aah, I see. sorry, I misunderstood you before
<asac> upsream already provides free branding
<asac> highvoltage: actually we should work on firefox-3.0 package :) ... which will almost certainly be theone shipped in hardy :)
<asac> so use that one ... it actually only takes 2 minutes to build ;)
<highvoltage> asac: hmm, yes.
<highvoltage> use firefox 3?
<asac> because it uses xulrunner ... so much easier to develop
<asac> yes
<highvoltage> oh cool!
<highvoltage> where do I get the FF 3 source?
<asac> just do apt-get source firefox-3.0 ... and try that
 * highvoltage looks on mozilla.com
<asac> universe
<highvoltage> ah ok
<asac> no
<highvoltage> downloading...
<highvoltage> asac: btw, I've been meaning to ask you, the Gnash/Flash chooser and the integrated download with synaptic... was that your work?
<asac> yesa
<asac> its in ubufox
<asac> its not only flash but all plugins we have can be found that way
<highvoltage> I was very impressed by that (I think everyone else too), it's very innovative.
<highvoltage> I hope to do something as cool as that for ubuntu too one day!
<asac> thanks ... nice to hear ... its not perfect though ... but we will hopefully get to that point in firefox 3.0
<asac> Ubulette_: i saw some checkins to trunk about zooming in firefox ... do you see that?
<asac> e.g. not resizing text, but zooming in for real?
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: pong ... but having lunch soon i guess
<asac> @time new_york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: November 07 2007, 12:46:44 - Next meeting: Edubuntu Team in 2 hours 13 minutes
<asac> at 1300 ^^
<cwong1> So is it ok to use the master branch for main development an use "WORKING" or other branch for release?
<cwong1> asac:  ^^^
<asac> i don't see the reasoning behind this, but welll ... i won't be hard on that if that is really what you want
<asac> so who is the guy doing the build system?
<asac> happycamp?
<cwong1> asac: yes
<asac> bfiller?
<asac> or was that someone else
<cwong1> asac: happycamp
<asac> email?
<cwong1> asac: not bfiller
<cwong1> asac: john.vl.villalovos@intel.com
<asac> thats him?
<asac> john sounds familiar
<cwong1> asac: sorry that is john.l.villalovos@intel.com
<cwong1> yes it is john,
<cwong1> you met him at uds
<asac> ok i will add you and bob on CC ... opening discussion on what we can and want to do for intel qa builds
<cwong1> asac: ok
<asac> cwong1: btw i found this huge gconf backend patch that I try to get into upsream trunk (aka ffox 3)
<asac> mozilla bug 321315
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 321315 in Preferences: Backend "New gconf preferences backend" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321315
<asac> if we can get that into trunk we can use your patch for now ... otherwise it looks a bit ugly and is pretty hard to read. It doesn't really look like it tackles the issue that the lockPref isn't applied ... which should be a single line patch or so
<cwong1> asac:   Sounds good.
<asac> its probably resolved as well ... but does other things i can't understand ... how did you produce the diff?
<asac> (because its hard to read)
<asac> cwong1: you wrote in your status report that you are working on moving things to ffox 3?
<cwong1> asac: Jimmy did that patch thing
<cwong1> asac: Yes, Jimmy is trying to merge ffox 3 code with midbrowser
<asac> ok ... i think i will try to rediff that to read it
<asac> aha ... i think he should try to do it from the other side ... e.g. merge midbrowser diffs on top of ffox 3 code :)
<asac> but i guess thats what you ment :)
<cwong1> yes :)
<asac> should work well ... because we don't patch the firefox code ... except the build system
<asac> pleas get him in this channel
<cwong1> ok  I will have him join the channel as soon as he comes in.
<asac> doesn't make sense to communicate through proxies all the time ... given that we are a pretty small team
<asac> good ... not important for today ... just as a general thing of collaboration :)
<cwong1> yes
<asac> cool ... ok lunch time
<cwong1> enjoy
<asac> tx
<Ubulette_> HI
<Ubulette_> oops
<Ubulette_> hi
<asac> hey
<asac> Ubulette: hav you  seen anything like zoom on latest trunk?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> asac, about seamonkey..
<asac> Ubulette: thanks for the info
<Ubulette> i've tested what i've done for the migration.. not sure it's what we need
<Ubulette> basically, it's not automatic. if you select sm for install, it removes iceape cleanly
<Ubulette> but an upgrade of a system with iceape will not automatically migrate to seamonkey
<Ubulette> asac, the zoom is now full page zoom, instead of just text as before
<asac> sorry someone just pulled my powerplug and my system was down again
<asac> second time today
<asac> i hate it
<asac> a kingdom for a battery
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> i've tested what i've done for the migration.. not sure it's what we need
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> basically, it's not automatic. if you select sm for install, it removes iceape cleanly
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> but an upgrade of a system with iceape will not automatically migrate to seamonkey
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> asac, the zoom is now full page zoom, instead of just text as before
<asac> Ubulette: to get the transition right you need to install iceape packages and see if just dist upgrades works
<Ubulette> yes, i've tried that. see above
<asac> Ubulette: you need Provides Replaces Conflicts
<asac> and add transitional packages
<Ubulette> yes, i remember what i've done for ff3 (from gp /trunk) but here, i reused what was already there for mozilla -> iceape
<asac> PLEASE SHOW THE CONTROL
<asac> ups
<asac> sorry caps lock that was
<Ubulette> just dummy iceape-* debs should do it
<asac> is control file as of now in bzr?
<asac> or is it not the one you are testing
<Ubulette> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev/files
<asac> yes you need the iceape packages
<asac> and if you don't provide mozilla packages, then remove that transition from  control
<asac> otherwise add the mozilla ones again
<Ubulette> yep, it's old enough so it's not useful anymore. even in iceape, it was already a leftover
<asac> Ubulette: if mozilla transitional packages are dropped you need to file a bug against update-manager
<asac> so mvo can add special hooks for LTS -> LTS upgrade (e.g. dapper -> hardy)
<asac> otherwise there will be no upgrade path for those users
<Ubulette> i dont remember me dropping them, it has been dropped earlier
<asac> hmm ... oh yeah ... thats then a bug of gnomefreak ... e.g. debian dropped them becausethey  already did that transition
<asac> and gnomefreak probably didn't readd them
<Ubulette> so ?
<asac> either readd them or file a detailed bug against update-manager :) ... e.g. which packages need to migrate to which
<asac> or bug gnomefreak to add them ;)
<Ubulette> seems easier to just readd but that's also uglier
<asac> yeah ... but thats not a problem ... transitional packages are ok
<asac> lets see
<asac> Ubulette: its still in this diff.gz
<asac> http://packages.debian.org/etch/iceape
<asac> have to go to meeting now and then again a game and dinner
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> yeah ... its really cold here, but we do something atg the beach :(
<asac> cu
<Ubulette> for *-calendar, i redirect to browser. maybe it should be sunbird
<Ubulette> not sure though.. user profile is probably not the same
<Ubulette> asac, that's a lot of packages.. 26
<Ubulette> mozilla Bug 401741
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 401741 in Build & Release "Version/config bump up for Gecko 1.9b1" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=401741
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> bluekuja, you there ?
<bluekuja> heya Ubulette
<Ubulette> bluekuja, do you want to retry seamonkey ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette, yes, but now I'm going to sleep
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I thought you would have pinged me
<bluekuja> this afternoon
<Ubulette> i have a job you know :)
<bluekuja> darn, true
<bluekuja> :)
<Ubulette> well, as I said, drop everything, grab the tarball (i've made a new one), pull my branch, build, test and let me know what you think
<Ubulette> do that when you feel like it :)
<bluekuja> can you send me a mail?
<bluekuja> with every istructions
<bluekuja> *instruction
<bluekuja> so tomorrow I can *try* to make it
<Ubulette> k
<Ubulette> asac, mozilla bug 386585
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386585 in ImageLib "Update libpng to version 1.2.22" [Major,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386585
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-03
<DarkKnight> hey how do i update my swiftweasel
<[reed]> fta: yeah
<[reed]> fta: but what can be done?
<elmargol> Hi. my ff3 gets slower and slower every day. the urlbar and the google searchform... I think my history is too big... is there a fix for this?
<asac> hah ... 1k+ karma gain from the last 24h bug triage
<directhex> asac, you remember the question of how to pull up the plugin installer for sites which try to use JS-based detection instead of just failing (and causing the plugin installer to appear)?
<asac> directhex: yes i remember that. its called a "anti-plugin-detection-kit" ;)
<asac> (if it would exist)
<asac> directhex: whats the point?
<directhex> asac, i was wondering about implementation
<directhex> i.e. at what layer to slot in the cleverness
<asac> directhex: wait a sec
<asac> directhex: so the cleverness can start at multiple places
<asac> directhex: the most obvious way is to add code deep in the guts of dom/ code that recognizes when a plugin tabs for certain plugin names in the window.plugins array
<asac> taps
<directhex> yep
<directhex> the cheap way is to detect when people are pointed to adobe.com/flash et al ;)
<asac> directhex: thats what i did once ... and it worked at least for youtube
<asac> directhex: no thats bad ;)
<asac> but well
<asac> the problem is i woul dlike  a solution that works for most cases
<asac> but if thats the only way we can do it for now we can try ;)
<asac> its not really something that can be done 100% perfectly. only thing we should try is to keep this code non-intrusive for the website (e.g. dont change the websites appearence) so that people dont start to look how they can workaround ;)
<directhex> yeah :/
<directhex> definitely a goal for jaunty though IMHO
<asac> ok its done
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66680/
 * asac wipes his maildirs with such bugs
<asac> long-life bug screening trhrough gmail ;)
<asac> ok bugzilla bugmail reorganization done
<fta2> i'm sending a new xul 1.9.1 to my ppa with a work-around, far too many people are complaining :P
<asac> fta: about waht?
<fta2> the gre file i dropped that confused dpkg
<Nafallo> hmm. thunderbird in intrepid is too old :-P
<asac> ok EOBT
<asac> ;)
<asac> have to move my profile away ;)
<sebner> asac: is shredder shredding your data? ^^
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/ffox15a.png
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/ffox1.5b.png
<asac> sebner: no. shredder works quite good here
<asac> using it for MMP now since yesterday ;)
<asac> MMP == Massive (bug)Mail Processing ;)
<sebner> heh
<asac> at least the threading stuff works better now
<asac> e.g. show only threads with unread ... is great ;)
<sebner> asac: what is so special with your pictures?
<asac> and quite quick
<asac> nothing
<asac> its just 1.5 ;)
<sebner> outdated crap :P
<asac> thats what my job is about
<asac> finding people to test the bits i do for the "real" stable users
<ScottK> asac: Would you have a moment to discuss a possible solution on the "Firefox installs Gnome apps" bug?
<asac> ScottK: oh it came back now ;) ... i am out now for a few minutes ... will ping you
<ScottK> asac: OK.  Thanks.
<asac> ScottK: ok
<asac> ScottK: i really dont think that dumping -gnome-support to suggests is the right thing to do.
<asac> especially in a SRU
<asac> for jaunty i can think of a better way
<asac> though i would like to keep it in such a way that apt-get install firefox installs everything
<ScottK> asac: For an SRU I agree.
<ScottK> asac: For Jaunty if it were dropped to suggests and seeded directly as part of Ubuntu Desktop, then it'd be there in the default install, but derivatives could seed it or not as they chose.
<asac> ScottK: call now :( bbl
<fta> back
<ScottK> asac: Back?
<asac> ScottK: right now
<asac> hung up :)
<ScottK> asac: OK.
<ScottK> I can see not changing stuff for Intrepid.  It's too late to do anything invasive.
<asac> ScottK: point is that apt-get firefox should install our default bundle
<ScottK> asac: Why.  It's in the default install.
<asac> ScottK: people that uninstall it should get it back by firefox
<ScottK> asac: So that leaves no room for derivatives that don't want it.
<asac> ScottK: well. you can explicitly deslect it
<ScottK> That or patch every package manager package we have for some other special case.
<asac> imo thats an important feature for app-install-data
<asac> ScottK: no ... there should be a general solution
<asac> ScottK: there also could be tinyubuntu
<asac> that doesnt want most recommends
<ScottK> Globally not having recommends is easy enough for a derivative to do.
<asac> so it should be easy for derivates to properly select packages ... with or without recommends
<asac> ScottK: thats not what i mean
<asac> a black and white solution wont help
<asac> derivates should be able to deselect individual recommends
<ScottK> OK.  What I'm hearing is that you're sympathetic, but that the packaging system ought to solve the problem, not your package?
<ScottK> I don't understand why if someone has explicitly uninstalled ubufox and firefox they need to get ubufox back without asking for it?
<ScottK> Am I misunderstanding?
<ScottK> asac: ?
<asac> ScottK: ubufox isnt ubuntu only
<asac> so this shouldnt be discussed here
<ScottK> asac: Where then?
<asac> here == for this gnome dependency bug
<asac> ScottK: no i am not saying the packaging system should fix that
<asac> the packaging system does the right thing
<ScottK> OK.  Then I misunderstand.
<asac> it installs the packages
<asac> that should be installed
<asac> now if kubuntu wants to offer a high-level UI tool where firefox is avialable
<asac> it has to take care that those packages that the high-level tool is not supposed to install shoudlnt be installed
<asac> thats my understanding
<asac> i will talk to mvo
<asac> about the technical implications
<ScottK> asac: I think recommends ubufox is a simple packaging bug.  ubufox is not 'required except in unusual situations'
<ScottK> You may want it, but it's a policy violation as is.
<ScottK> The package should not specify recommendations that don't qualify as recommendations.
<asac> ScottK: could be. but there is always room for interpretation ;)
<asac> ScottK: imo we should discuss what to do for kde at uds again
<asac> ScottK: i mean, last time i tried to discuss that the only feedback i got was: why care about kubuntu ... we want to use konqueror
<ScottK> asac: It's not part of the Kubuntu default install, but lots of users add it later.
<asac> ScottK: riddell actually suggested that i should just pull in the gnome libs in the main firefox package ("why not?")
<ScottK> For Intrepid we were heavily focused on KDE4 migration.
<asac> ScottK: thats what i am saying all the time. i outreached for input on how we can do a -kde-support package
<ScottK> Well obviously some community members have a different opinion.
<asac> ScottK: only feedback i got when i asked on kde api specifics was: "not possible"
<asac> later i found out through scott wheeler that things should work
<asac> anyway that session was at last UDS
<ScottK> Well the first step would be to not have the Gnome package forced on us.
<asac> nobody from kubuntu folks seemed to care at all
<asac> i found that sad
<asac> ScottK: no. first thing is to fix kde support
<asac> firefox is broken withpout gnome support
<sebner> asac: what about ff-qt? already dead or still progress?
<asac> thats in progress
<asac> but it wont provide integration
<asac> just qt rendering
<asac> but its definitly a good chance to revive the idea of get proper kde integration
<ScottK> asac: I use it without ubufox and it's not the prettiest thing in the world, but it works fine.
<asac> ScottK: ubufox is undebated we can talk about this. but its irrelevant to the gnome depends ;)
<ScottK> OK.
<asac> ScottK: also i think that adept should be able to handle this
<asac> its the packagers intend that it gets installed
<asac> its a service that its not a hard depend ;)
<ScottK> Adept had to be completely rewritten for KDE4, so it's still a little weak.
<asac> but well
<asac> ScottK: i am not even sure if that thing can be expressed in app-install-data
<asac> ScottK: but i also want to get that feature in there if it isnt
<asac> people that go to command line and do apt-get install ... just can use --no-install-recommends imo ... only those that go to the distribution maiun installer should get what the derivate wants to be shipped
<asac> anyway, the ubufox thing is something i will sleep about for sure. its just that its not required if the adept thing would be fixed imo.
<asac> or update-manager or whatever ;)
<ScottK> I'm not going to UDS this time.  I'll ask and see who could talk about this.
<ScottK> asac: Just to give you an example of how far this goes, I just reinstalled Firefox in Intrepid and ended up with synaptic installed.
<asac> ScottK: but thats gnome recommends right?
<asac> ScottK: btw, reinstlal shouldnt install recommends previously deselected
<asac> thats a bug in apt for sure
<asac> i think there are also some more bugs in apt with recommends still
<ScottK> Well I think it's a bug in the packaging that Firefox recommends stuff that's not needed.
<ScottK> asac: I'd say discuss it at UDS.  Not sure who will be there.
<asac> ScottK: there is a spec firefox kde integratio intrepid
<asac> that was the outcome
<asac> of last cycles discusion
<ScottK> asac: I'm pretty sure without looking that the spec did not include I get synaptic installed in my KDE if I install Firefox.
<asac> ScottK: no that probably was the "install recommends by default" spec ;)
<ScottK> Roderick Greening (rgreening on IRC) will be at UDS and would be glad to sign up to be the Kubuntu person for the discussion.
<ScottK> asac: ^^
<asac> cool
<ScottK> asac: ubufox pulls in synaptic as a dependency, so that comes with any ubufox install.  I think that pretty clearly makes ubufox a Gnome and maybe Xfce only consideration.
<asac> ScottK: it pulls in apturl. thats an apturl bug
<asac> apturl needs to support whatever the kde package manager is
<ScottK> OK.  Who's in charge of apturl?
<asac> ScottK: mvo. remember, its not really like this happened yesterday. if nobody complains, there will be no fixes
<asac> ScottK: this was the first time someone really raised any concerns in this direction
<asac> ScottK: so now that people care things will be fixed most likekly
<ScottK> OK.
<asac> rgreening: welcome ;)
<rgreening> fta: hey, was speaking with asac on ubuntu-bugs. I can possibly help with ff-qt or at least I'd like ot be involved as asac and I are going to be working in the kubuntu spec for ff integration at UDS
<rgreening> ty asac
<asac> i am off for a while. fta will surely pop up later ;)
<rgreening> k. I have to run for an hour. back later :)
<fta> rgreening, ok, sure. i need to work on the merge of the packaging 1st
<fta> stevel, how far is the 1st rc ?
<stevel_> fta: hopefully tomorrow
<fta> stevel_, is there a tag already (in svn) ?
<stevel_> yup, Songbird1.0
<stevel_> http://publicsvn.songbirdnest.com/client/branches/Songbird1.0
<fta> stevel_, hm, it's a branch, not a tag
<stevel_> ahh sorry - misread. yeah we don't have a tag.  we're doing it in the branch
<stevel_> (sorry in a meeting, so only half paying attention to irc)
<fta> ok, tell me if/when the release is tagged, i'll update my package
<stevel_> will do
<fta> thanks
<[reed]> ugh
<[reed]> network manager fails again
<[reed]> I hate you, NM!
<fta> :)
<OSUKid7> [reed]: heh, yeah I still need to let your friend know about my NM problems in intrepid, but another one of my friends had similar problems with NM today with a completely different network card
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> [reed]: eap stuff?
<asac> or something else today ;)?
<[reed]> asac: no, I just upgraded my other laptop to intrepid, and it wiped out all my VPN configs
<[reed]> which is really annoying
<OSUKid7> [reed]: yeah that happened to me as well :\
<[reed]> considering I have like 7
 * fta hates dpkg-source, it's so damn slow
<[reed]> asac: fix it!
<[reed]> ;)
<asac> yeah. i think the problem lies in the fact that vpn plugins are not in main
 * fta hates hg too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66315/
<asac> and nobody noticed how important those are for our users
<asac> until they broke now ;)
<asac> [reed]: so are your vpn networks at /system/networking/vpn_connections ?
<fta> huhu.. 1st jaunty breakage
<asac> heh
<fta> this is jaunty http://paste.ubuntu.com/66315/  but it's fine in intrepid
<[reed]> asac: yes
<fta> so it's python
<asac> [reed]: you filed a bug with your gconf dump right?
 * fta hates python
<rgreening> hey fta, asac
<[reed]> asac: not this time, but I did earlier or something
<asac> [reed]: sure. i mean what bug was that ;)
<[reed]> um
<asac> me goes and searches
<asac> that was openvpn i think
<[reed]> 277329
<[reed]> lp 277329
<asac> hmm no bug filed by reedloden
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277329 in network-manager-applet "upgrade from 0.6 [hardy] to 0.7  [intrepid beta] does not migrate (all) connection settings" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277329
<[reed]> that's cause you filed it for you
<[reed]> for me
<[reed]> :)
<asac> ok let me see ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-04
<fta> rgreening, [Mon 21:56] <fta> rgreening, ok, sure. i need to work on the merge of the packaging 1st
<fta> by merge, i meant convergence
<rgreening> fta: cool. Well, let me know when I can be of assistance. :)
<fta> rgreening, sure
<asac_> [reed]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67028/ ... maybe that is enough for your openvpn connection?
<asac_> i checked the other parameters and they seem ok
 * asac_ wonders how to get something like that into gconf
<[reed]> want me to send you some %gconf.xml files?
<asac_> good question ;)
<asac_> just a snippet?
<[reed]> I can tarball up my entire ~/.gconf/system/networking/vpn_connections directory if it helps
<[reed]> as long as you don't post it anywhere public :)
<asac_> [reed]: no i think just two would be enough
<asac_> e.g. one openvpn thing and the vpnc maybe
<[reed]> ok
<asac> [reed]: the wireless settings were not migrated either?
<[reed]> I see two
<[reed]> so, it migrated two... out of how many, I dunno
 * [reed] looks
<[reed]> two out of 29
<asac> hah
<asac> [reed]: did you create the two afterwards?
<[reed]> nope
<[reed]> this laptop is wired
<[reed]> so, haven't touched wireless setting
<[reed]> s
<asac> ok. at least this indicates the the migration code is run
<asac> which is a good thing on its own :)
 * asac thinks positive
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> so, you want vpnc, openvpn, and one of my wireless networks that failed?
<asac> [reed]: if there is a line for the wireless that would be good
<asac> [reed]: maybe you see the difference?
<asac> are those of different type? have different fields?
 * asac [reed] see any difference when looking into two?
<asac> oops ;)
<fta> [reed], my ff3.1 is using ~30% cpu even when idle :(
<fta> [reed], still nothing to identify which tab is the pig?
<asac> i opened a huge mxr source page and it made 3.1 freeze ;)
<asac> for about 20 seconds
<fta> bad firefox
<fta> use chrome ;)
<jcastro> fta: did you port chrome yet?
<jcastro> get on that!
<fta> lol
<fta> jcastro, is there some activity on the debian side regarding chromium?
<jcastro> fta: not afaik
<jcastro> I am unsure
<fta> asac, \o/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/67047/
<asac> fta: cool
<asac> fta: thats relief i guess ;)
<fta> yep, it was about time
<fta> maybe it will load faster
<fta> finally, i've updated seamonkey-2.0 to hg/comm-central
 * gnomefreak seeing alot of lock ups with tbird-3 :(
<gnomefreak> ill be around for a bit while i set up everything
<gnomefreak> does sunbird work for anyone?
<gnomefreak> 0.8
<gnomefreak> seems i cant add a calendar at all
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<asac> gnomefreak: works for me afaict
<gnomefreak> remote caalendar works?
<gnomefreak> im gonna try MT version
<asac> which remote service?
<asac> google doesnt work afaik
<gnomefreak> asac: fridge.ubuntu.com events but MT version is working but the one in intrepid didnt work
<gnomefreak> i removed the dir in $HOME/../.mozill
<asac> gnomefreak: whats the difference of MT vs. intrepid version?
<asac> isnt that the same branch?
<gnomefreak> asac: i thought so but one works and one doesnt atleast here
<asac> gnomefreak: could you check the version string for differences?
<asac> also do a debdiff on the sources to compare please
<gnomefreak> asac: the diffs are in the PPAs
<gnomefreak> my PPA is the one in intrepid although i built it for hardy. but i will try intrepids again maybe i just need new profile
<asac> hardy stuff is outdated afaik
<gnomefreak> once released in intrepid we didnt change anything so it should be the same other than the latest changelog
<gnomefreak> ill be back. once you release 0.9 back to me i have a few things i would like to test than i can relelase it to hardy intrepid in the PPA
<gnomefreak> ill be back this is a pain in the ass :( im making new bookmark file by merging firefoxes into flock so i can save flocks and add it to ff and friends
<gnomefreak> we still never changed the icon for it
<asac> gnomefreak: oh ... so i am suposed to deal with sunbird 0.9 ;)
<asac> gtk ;)
<asac> but yeah. i hope its easy to do and debian also wants this stuff
<gnomefreak> yep remember there was the timezone issue you wanted to hack
<asac> timezone issue? ah ...yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: now i remember ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: so you started on 0.9 branch already right?
<gnomefreak> as far as the icon IIRC you changed it but never changed it in .desktop file
<asac> gnomefreak: si that in your code repo?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep i have
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get it
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x asac
<asac> gnomefreak: ok cool
<asac> gnomefreak: so it works in general, except that the timeszon stuff is missing right?
<gnomefreak> asac: no it installs but you cant do anything with it due to the timezone crap
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. but it builds ;)
<gnomefreak> yep sure does
<asac> gnomefreak: do we use the compare.mk stuff from fta ?
<asac> e.g. to get info in case files that are in dist/ are not installed in binary tree
<asac> i think we should add that
<gnomefreak> i dont think so, adding that sounds fine to me
<gnomefreak> i havent looked at that since this is first im hearing about it
<asac> sure
<asac> not even sure if it works out of box
<asac> if not we should see if we can fix that
 * gnomefreak thinks people have gone nuts, wanting LP to ask gender when signing the COC to make sure the name is ok in spanish
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have it handy so i can look at it
<gnomefreak> maybe i have seen it now that i think of it
<asac> its just one inlude in rules
<asac> xul has it
<asac> ffox probsbly too
<gnomefreak> yeah i think i remember seeing it
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... seems to be not a distinct include
<asac> but something that gets pulled in by include /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/$(DEB_MOZ_APPLICATION).mk
<asac> most likely
<asac> lets check with fta before pursuing this
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i have dapper release schedule bookmarked still :(
<asac> gnomefreak: when is next dapper release?
<asac>  :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<greg> Hello guys, hope i'm not interupting
<asac> greg: you interrupt the slicense ;)
<asac> silence ;)
<asac> hehe
<greg> I wanted to lurk while i work through https://wiki.edubuntu.org/MozillaTeam/XulApps/Packaging
<asac> greg: welcome
<asac> greg: any specific xulapp you are looking at
<asac> ?
<greg> Thanks asac.
<asac> greg: or just in general?
<greg> Yup, I'm trying to get my http://aliwal.googlecode.com packaged
<asac> cool.
<asac> greg: is that a xul app that has its own native componentns?
<asac> or just chrome code?
<asac> and javascript components obviously ;)
<greg> It's all chrome. A thin XUL wrapper around two HTML pages really
<asac> greg: should be quite easy then
<asac> greg: i think most parts of that page are overkill for you then
<asac> greg: how do they ship their sources? do they have a build system?
<greg> it's an ant build process. I ripped of the prism packaging so a starting point and now have a .orig.tar.gz
<asac> greg: what does it produce? e.g. the ant thing?
<gnomefreak> i seemed to have lost seamonkey-2 i cant find it in repos
<asac> just a tree with a xulapp?
<asac> or a jar or something?
 * asac not even source if xulapps can be deplyoed as a jar
<asac> anyway ... moving to a different place nowö.
<asac> bbiw
<greg> yes, a directory tree with an application.ini
<asac> greg: ok that should be easy then
<greg> An examples I could follow? debian/control etc is giving me a hard time
<asac> greg: we should wait for fta ... he wrote the instrucitons on the wiki
<gnomefreak> asac: btw can you give me an idea where in upstream mozilla bugs i can watch/follow you? i was unablet o find it
<asac> greg: its best when he is here so we can address the issues identified with the wiki page directly
<asac> greg: debian control should be similar to prism i guess
<asac> just that you dont need all the "app" packages
<asac> just the main package one
<gnomefreak> is there an extension or an Xul packaged app?
<asac> ok moving for real ;)
<greg> Sorry, no mozilla bug. Ta though, will keep an eye out for fta
<gnomefreak> damn forgot :(
<gnomefreak> sunbird bug seems to be a profile one. new profile fixed it
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: so unreproducible ... bad
<asac> gnomefreak: still have the other profile?
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> it was just me i figure so im not too concerned with it
 * gnomefreak off for a bit
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 04 2008, 16:19:31 - Current meeting: Server Team
<fta2> greg, asac: i don't have time right now but my tutorial could sure be improved. I've packaged as xulapps prism (>= 0.9.1), fennec (1.0), xul-explorer and instantbird since i wrote that tutorial so things are definitely better and i should be able to make the workflow easier.
<fta2> btw, all those packages are in branches on lp, and in my ppa, if you care to have a look
<greg> Hello mate, thanks for dropping by
<greg> I think i'm making progress through sheer dumb luck at the moment
<greg> XULExplorer sounds like an idea example
<greg> I had a dig for it ealier but came up empty handed. Is it available in a PPA or somewhere ?
<fta2> it is
<fta2> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xul-explorer/xul-explorer.head
<fta2> that package is clean, it uses the full thing: cdbs, quilt and mozilla-devscripts (for mozclient so it does the tarball for you, and xulapps)
<fta2> i have to go now. let me know if you have issues understanding it
<greg> Superb! Thanks I'll let you know how I get on.
<stevel> fta: songbird 1.0rc1 is ready: http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2008/11/04/songbird-10-release-candidate-1-is-available-for-testing/
<stevel> (but not tagged yet i don't think)
<fta> hi
<fta> stevel, i need a tag to create the proper tarball :(
<asac> isnt that svn?
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> asac, it is
<asac> fta: revision number snapshot then ;)
<fta> svn tags are a bit special, kind of frozen branches
<fta> foo/trunk  => foo/tags/my_tag
<fta> there's not guaranty that foo/tags/my_tag comes from trunk, it could be from a sub branch, which i suspect is true for sb
<asac> fta: well. you can still pick a revision number there
<asac> fta: technically they are just branches
<fta> a tag in svn is just a copy
<asac> yes
<asac> fta: anyway. if you say you dont know how to get the RC sourcen then i agree
<asac> thought you said you couldnt release a revision number as a RC1 ;)
<fta> but they have a branch for 1.0, while trunk is already 1.1.0pre
<asac> yeah. you could just pick a revision from 1.0 branch then
<fta> sure but i need to update my get-orig-source rule, while i already support proper tags
<asac> ok ;)
<fta> this tarball is quite complex :(
<asac> i understand that
<fta> xul, taglib in addition to sn
<asac> i wouldnt put effort into that either ;)
<fta> sb
<asac> but wait for real release if nothing happens
<fta> i hope stevel could motivate preed to create that RC1 tag ;)
<asac> yeah that would be the best option ;)
<asac> lol https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/217211/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217211 in firefox-3.0 "firefox doesn't allow kerio mailserver to send mail" [Undecided,Invalid]
<asac> at least some fun when reading bugs
<fta> [reed], when is 1.9.1b2 due ?
<[reed]> freeze is tonight
<[reed]> I think another couple of weeks
<fta> oh, great
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-05
<asac> mozilla bug 462938
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 462938 in GFX: Thebes "Upgrade cairo to 1.8.2" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=462938
<asac> [reed]: is there a way i can tell bugzilla to send me new text/* attachments inline?
<asac> in the mail?
<asac> ;)
<asac> would ease screening inflowing patches for sure ;)
<[reed]> no, sorry
<fta> asac, i should package 1.8.2 asap, seb asked me already
<fta> asac, write a script, quite easy
<fta> something hooked to procmail
<asac> fta: procmail? i just moved all my bug mail to different gmail accounts ;)
<asac> in yet another attempt to get a better way to find dupes ;)
<fta> i find mutt far better
<fta> "Hey! Your copy of SeaMonkey is more than four weeks old" blablabla
<fta> Build identifier: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.1b2pre) Gecko/19700101 SeaMonkey/2.0a2pre
<fta> damn buildid
<mconnor> 19700101?
<fta> buildid = 00000000
<fta> a typo in my packaging rules :P
<mconnor> weak
<mconnor> also, seamonkey? ew
<mconnor> :)
<fta> i do everything moz related
<fta> well, maybe not everything, but quite a lot
<asac> ola
<sebner> asac: jaunty is open :) so let's break stuff with ff 3.1 pre :P
<asac> hehe
<fta2> maybe not pre, but b2, right?
<asac> fta: we can upload 3.1 when ever you want ... just keep the milestone branding
<asac> i am burried with stable work for a while
<asac> e.g. fixing everythign in NM that came up in the zillion of bugs and also do the next security round
<fta2> should I file bugs or something to get the NEW in ? or what?
<fta2> meeting time. cu
<fta2> gosh, i'm late
<gnomefreak> anyone heard of gmx email and is it usable with a main app (thunderbird,claws)?
<gnomefreak> asac: repos havent opened for JJ yet afaik unless you are uploading to Intrepid
<directhex> jaunty seems no better for me on the "flash not constantly locking up my browser on amd64" front :/
<directhex> intrepid, i mean
<asac> gnomefreak: it opened yesterday
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<gnomefreak> i guess its atleast time for a chroot than
<directhex> or at least a pbuilder
 * gnomefreak keeps getting script error in thunderbird-3.0
<gnomefreak> directhex: im not fond of pbuilder
<gnomefreak>  60.5 14.1  18:47.86 abrowser-3.1 thats a bit much
<gnomefreak> asac: i forgot password for mailing list appoval can you please pm me or email it to me
<gnomefreak> asac: nevermind it was a typo
<asac> gnomefreak: good ;) ... i dont have it in my head ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> thasts the only issue i have with saving passwords with firefox
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> what issue is that?
<gnomefreak> that i dont remember them if i reinstall
<gnomefreak> asac: i could have sworn that you made changes to use a different icon for sunbird but i cant find a changelog entry for it
<gnomefreak> i know if you did make changes for that it didnt work
<gnomefreak> ok while im upgrading this box, ill be making coffee and breakfast
<asac> err what happened to our bug page?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/DebuggingFirefoxDevels#Adding%20Debug%20Symbols%20to%20a%20crash%20report
<asac> that was considerably redone and everything about -dbgsym and actually the procedure for firefox 3 was dropped
<asac> oh ... the right page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Obtain%20a%20backtrace%20from%20an%20apport%20crash%20report%20%28using%20gdb%29
<asac> gnomefreak: can you clean that up?
<asac> i think the first has to go
<asac> its rotten old ;)
<gnomefreak> ill look at it after breakfast
<armin76> bumb now!
<gnomefreak> we shouldnt be using backtrace from apport since LP does that now for us, but let me eat and we can talk about it
<asac> gnomefreak: that page needs to be deleted
<asac> the Bugs page is the right one
<asac> (should be verified that its still ok though)
<gnomefreak> delete what page?
<gnomefreak> and a link to the new one if you have one
<gnomefreak> update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/DebuggingFirefoxDevels#Adding%20Debug%20Symbols%20to%20a%20crash%20report  remove https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Obtain%20a%20backtrace%20from%20an%20apport%20crash%20report%20%28using%20gdb%29?
<asac> fta: we have a SRU candidate for flashplugin-nonfree i think
<asac> we need a lower bound on ia32libs on amd64
<asac> fta: hmm there aint a depends at all ;)
<asac> err why was nspluginwrapper removed from the Recommends?
<asac> or didnt i do that at some point :/
<asac> dump
<asac> my fault i guess
<asac> or a race upload ;)
<asac> lol https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/187313/comments/120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<asac> this guy is just amazing
<asac> everytime i forget that he exists a mail pops up and reminds me again ;)
<asac> fta: its bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/262974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262974 in network-manager "[MASTER] networkmanager display connections twice in intrepid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<asac> oop
<asac> bug 272314
<asac> fta: ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272314 in update-manager "update-manager disabled multiverse on 8.04 -> 8.10 upgrade (Was: NSPlugin Viewer ERROR: libnss3.so)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272314
<asac> :)
<asac> that one
<fta2> asac, not clear what is from my ppa. flash ? no, intrepid is higher. nss ? probably, i'm higher (but with the soname reverted)
<asac> fta2: huh?
<asac> fta2: didnt you upload flash?
<asac> thought you did but probably that was nspluginwrapper ;)
<fta2> asac, i did both but it was just a bump, i didn't change anything else
<asac> sure
<asac> oh ... just saw that tomorrow my holiday starts
<sebner> asac: you and holidays? unbelievable O_o
<asac> those are supposed to be my first one this year
<asac> was forced on me so i dont need to carry over holiday to next yearh ;)
<asac> unfortunately i dont have time for that now ;)
<sebner> xD
<sebner> asac: well you also can do ubuntu work during your holidays but I strongly recommend to reduce the amount of 3-4 hours a day ^^
<asac> 3-4 hours?
<asac> mor likely reduce "by 3-4 hours" ;)
<sebner> asac: *holidays*
<BUGabundo> is the lastest build with private mode already on PPA?
<BUGabundo> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/11/meet-firefox-private-mode/
<BUGabundo> fta: ping
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<asac> no
<asac> that landed just a day ago or so i think
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, holidays ? er, how many days per year do you have? i don't remember..
 * fta is already laughing
<fta> damn, just fetched xul when it was broken
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-06
<fta> holly sh*t, 1.9.1~b2~hg20081105r21361 <= 1.9.1~b2~hg20081106r21354   time is going backward
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org is showing the timezone of the committer, not a unique tz :(
<ghrocks> hi everyone
<ghrocks> anyone here?
<ghrocks> im having a problem with my firefox on the new ubuntu, anyone who could help me??
<gnomefreak> asac: on the wikis you wanted me to drop one and update the other?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... drop the outdated one ;)
<gnomefreak> they were both outdated ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe
<asac> gnomefreak: the "Bugs" page is better
<asac> at least it refers to xul 1.9 and fffox 3.0
<gnomefreak> pulling them both up atm
<gnomefreak> asac: drop https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/DebuggingFirefoxDevels ?
<asac> yewah
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe we can make a redirect from that page to Bugs when removing it?
<gnomefreak> i plan to
<gnomefreak> seems filters are not working in tbird-3
<asac> gnomefreak: work for me ;)
<asac> i am not using much ... just "if i am the sender auto mark as Read"
<gnomefreak> i set up intrepid changes to go to same named folder using sender field and when i run it nothing happens
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 73244, what should we do with that. as far as im concerned if you do anything in firefox you should leave firefox open until you are done. not until you think you dont need it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 73244 in firefox "Crash when closing firefox after "open with" and having still opened the file" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/73244
<asac> gnomefreak: is that still reproducible?`
<asac> gnomefreak: what is crashing? firefox? according to title thats closed ;)
<gnomefreak> i never saw it
<asac> my guess the reason is that ffox removes the file on shutdown
<gnomefreak> i cant reproduce nor have i ever
<asac> so the app that opened it, probably cannot cope with that and crashes
<asac> tough task
<asac> gnomefreak: which application is said to be crashing in that bug?
<gnomefreak> hold on ill check
<gnomefreak> Well i think i made a mistake: It's not crashing, it gets stuck. After following the steps the package manager will be grey forever.
<gnomefreak> that is one comment
<gnomefreak> im not sure what this person means, first its saved in /tmp and that is the issue or the lockup/crash is the issue
<gnomefreak> both are mentioned
<gnomefreak> asac: try to reproduce the bug. I cant and since only one person is all that can i would like mozilla team member try to reproduce this
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a none issue i think
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe he is confused by the plugin finder service that blocks the UI
<asac> while installing plugins (e.g. apturl -> might look like package manager)
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> asac: what is current status on removing flashes plugin finder service?
<gnomefreak> maybe i will remove the page instead of linking it but its early and i have a mostly clear morning so coffee now wiki in a bit
<asac> gnomefreak: "removing flashes plugin finder service" ?
<asac> what does that mean?
<gnomefreak> asac: removing adobes plugin service. vist flah page adobe says to install flash and never works
<asac> gnomefreak: is there a bug about that yet?
<asac> or just the conflict with nonfree?
<gnomefreak> asac: we talked about this early in intrepid cycle IIRC its just the fact that it is usless and it blocks our plugin finder, when we did talk about it you needed to talk to mozilla nd flash to see if i was ok to remove it
<gnomefreak> Im not seeing a way to redirect. I asked in #ubuntu-doc so im waiting for a reply, or i can remove it but would rather link it incase someone has it saved in bookmarks
 * gnomefreak didnt see anything rude in any comment and as for his "" it suggests its only one person having this issue
<gnomefreak> oops wrong channel but oh well best not light the fire under his ass to complain more
<gnomefreak> meeting i forgot about. ill be back in a few hours
<plun> hello... fta around ?
<fta2> plun, not for long
<fta2> asac, gasp, i dropped the hunspell patch in xul 1.9.1 as it's no longer needed (upstream bumped to 1.1.2) but now it ftbfs on hardy :(
<plun> fta: hello....
<plun> Is it possible to run FF3.1 as default browser in Jaunty  ?,   I am rather sure that we need longer test cycles for all important mainstream stuff.
<sebner1> AHH!!!!!!
<sebner1> who of you broke pulseaudio in jaunty? and how to fix it :P
<plun> sebner1: latest GIT fixes it and this patch  http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/398
<plun> Please tell Luke....   skip ver 0.9.13   ;)
<sebner1> well, fix is on  LP but since to days on "Dependency wait"
<plun> sebner: for the first time I have real rock solid "glitch free" sound....   ;)
<sebner1> bah
<sebner1> xD
<sebner1> Will this pulseaudio change will end in rebuilding packages /audio applications?
<plun> sebner: I am not a developer just a "freak" and it seems that Fedora runs with the GIT version, a lot of fixes.  Rock solid.... I found the patch this morning and everything works.
<plun> PA 0.9.13 and als-plugins broke for Luke during built, at least 32 bit.  ver .13 is also a crazy version.
<sebner1> kay
<plun> I hope that Luke also sees this patch....  LennartP is going to be away according to the bug.
<sebner1> but /me has a broken pulseaudio now. pulseaudio and libasound2-plugins were removed. but libasound2 installed. I can't install pulseaudio or the plugins anymore. asac crimsun ?
<plun> sebner:  it is "stone dead"-broken also for me.... git clone git://0pointer.de/pulseaudio.git
<plun> and the patch...    100% success  ;)     Git source must then be bootstraped for compiling.
<sebner1> plun: well, too annoying. /me is already reinstalling intrepid ^  ^
<plun> Just a little challenge....   it takes 10 minutes...  ;)
<sebner> so
<sebner> back in action
<sebner> with intrepid ^^
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_2_0_0_18_BUILD1
<fta> stevel, still no tag ?
<stevel> fta: preed doesn't tag RC releases... so we won't tag until 1.0 final
<stevel> i can point you at the rev that would mark the RC release though
<stevel> RC1 that is
<fta> stevel, ok, too bad. i'll wait then.
<fta> thanks
<fta> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 863 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<fta> !info firefox-2
<ubottu> Package firefox-2 does not exist in intrepid
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-07
<gnomefreak> crimsun: do you have updated pulseaudio in your PPA?
<rawhead> hi all
<fta> it's quiet in here
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> i am on holiday
<fta> :)
<asac> fta: will start to work on free time stuff on monday again i think
<asac> just looked if anything super-urgent popped up
<asac> started holiday yesterday
<plun> hello....      ubuntu-useragent.js
<plun> Any comments... ?  a lot of whinings
<plun> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<plun>  
<plun> *ping*     Its Firefox   !!!!     nothing else !   (for mainstream majority, 99, 99 % )
<fta> hi
<fta> ?
<plun> fta: users are annoyed about Hotmails "dustbin" for mail....
<plun> Why are we using Ubuntu as useragent ? we are running Mozilla Firefox !
<fta> not my choice
<plun> Rather stupid, IMHO....  ;)
<plun> I have no problem with TB3 and the "dustbin" addon.... more a "newbie challenge  ;)
<fta> i guess it's for distrowatch or something
<fta> asac, ^^
<[reed]> fta: what's the UA?
<fta> [reed], in 3.1, i have Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.1b2pre) Gecko/20081106 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Shiretoko/3.1b2pre
<[reed]> er, why are you building with official branding for a nightly?
<[reed]> :(
<fta> changed that last week
<[reed]> Shiretoko/3.1b2pre doesn't exist... should be Minefield/3.1b2pre
<[reed]> Shiretoko/3.1b2 will exist soon
<fta> well
<fta> i used minefield for months
<[reed]> and you just got tired of the name?
<[reed]> lol
<fta> [reed], why does it matter ? it's not an official ubuntu build
<fta> I just have ~500 users
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> probably doesn't
<fta> well, maybe more, at least 500 are reporting stats to ubuntu
<fta> it seems i have >7200 users for songbird
<directhex> fta, PPA stats?
<fta> popcon
<directhex> ah
 * directhex has >12000 users for mono backports
<fta> yep, probably, i don't advertize much, if at all, and only in the dev version
<fta> directhex, how do you identify those 12000 users?
<directhex> fta, i don't point to the PPA directly, i mirror & sign (using a script from mythbuntu)
<directhex> fta, so i have web logs from the web host
<fta> oh, ok
<directhex> just track unique IPS grabbing Packages.gz
<fta> lol, what about dyn IPs?
<plun>  fta: sorry missed this....  I know what asac thinks about this...   hack Hotmail...  ;)
<plun> directhex...  can you please fix Moonlight...  ;)
<plun> fta:  I asked yesterday about FF3.1 and Jauntu, possible... ?
<plun> We cannot "wait and wait and wait" for Debians never ending talks... !
<plun> Jaunty... sorry  ;)
<directhex> fta, i assume dynamic users balance out NAT users
<directhex> plun, define "fix"
<fta> plun, it's possible, i will post b2 in universe for sure
<directhex> plun, i have packages ready, but am withholding them for now
<plun> directhex:  Ok.... I be glad to test :)  Moonlight 1.0 was a piece of junk, IMHO
<plun> fta: all users must be force to use FF3.1, otherwise we cannot nail bugs... !
<plun> With FF3 we waited and waited....  wrong strategy.
<plun> Let the "whinings" go on and users and devs finds more bugs !
<fta> plun, no, it will not become default until final 3.1
<fta> if moz is late, we don't want to ship jaunty with a beta as in hardy
<plun> fta...  "baaah"...   it is Debian strategy  ?..  maybe I am a "cannibal"  but slangasek is terrible wrong.. !
<plun> fta: it must be tested in long run !
<fta> plun, it's not my call anyway, i can't upload to main ;)
<directhex> plun, moon 1.0 hasn't been tagged yet has it? i know it's been branched
<plun> fta: well... hack it...  :)     I cannot understand it anyway....  dev version waiting for a stable version...sounds crazy !
<plun> directhex: Ok... I have tested Moon 1.0 and its junk IMHO.... worthless.
<directhex> could be worse. tried Gnash?
<plun> directhex... yes.. even more, clear tragedy...
<plun> fta: tell someone which is going to Googles fort that FF3.1 must be tested.... even before Debian says it stable  ;)
<plun> Good night !
<fta> directhex, Moonlight guys have access to a spec right?
<directhex> fta, right
<fta> gnash guys do not
<directhex> fta, they do now. adobe recently allowed access to the swf spec for apps other than swf creators
<fta> directhex, really? are they using it? i discussed with rob 5 months ago at the last UDS, it seems to me he would prefer losing an eye rather than using that, but maybe i'm wrong
<directhex> rob who?
<fta> the creator of gnash
<fta> Rob Savoye
<directhex> "Adobe has removed the entire license agreement from the SWF and FLV/F4V specifications. The only remaining restrictions are on copying and distributing the specifications themselves and on the use of Adobe trademarks, including the Flash trademark. The copyright and trademark restrictions are on the copyright page of the specification. Developers are now free to implement what is documented in the specifications without res
<directhex> trictions from Adobe."
<fta> nice
<fta> when did that happen?
<directhex> May
<fta> hm, uds was in may
<fta> and gnash didn't make any progress since ?
<directhex> well, i tried it on bbc iplayer. it ate 600 meg of ram then crashed my browser
<fta> gasp
<directhex> i'm hoping upstream will get my ITV Catchup bug fixed before 1.0 is actually released
<directhex> which would mean the silverlight-using british broadcaster is fine with Free Software, but the Flash-using one is not
<NCommander> Is there any issue if I help work on resolving this bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/272959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272959 in useragentswitcher "Packages that depend on firefox-2 or firefox should just depend on firefox" [Low,Confirmed]
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> What's the rationale for bug #272959?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272959 in useragentswitcher "Packages that depend on firefox-2 or firefox should just depend on firefox" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272959
<sebner> RainCT: lol
<james_w> heh
<sebner> <NCommander> Is there any issue if I help work on resolving this bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/272959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272959 in useragentswitcher "Packages that depend on firefox-2 or firefox should just depend on firefox" [Low,Confirmed]
<sebner> RainCT: at 22:43
<RainCT> lol
<NCommander> The justification is there, removing firefox 2 from the archive for Jaunty.
<RainCT> That's not a justification. Leaving it does no harm, removing it makes backports more difficult.
<RainCT> Not that this really matters but it seems a pointless effort to me.
<NCommander> RainCT, as long as it depends on firefox, backports will work just fine
<RainCT> NCommander: Uhm, right, but anyway. It's time doing the upload, time on the build servers, and jaunty users having to download and install a new version for no real benefit. It would make more sense to just do this as a secondary change when there's a real reason to touch a package.
<RainCT> but feel free to ignore me :P
 * NCommander points to the two uploads done before him :-)
<fta> we already touched all the packages to add abrowser and we got a lot of complains from angry users spammed by launchpad
 * RainCT also considered adding abrowser to be a pointless change :P
<fta> otherwise, i already have a script to mass update this, no need to spend more than 1 minute on this if it's wanted
<fta> but i don't think it is
<fta> RainCT, yep, i had no hard feeling about abrowser. i'm not using it.
<RainCT> well, it's not about wheter it's used or not, but abrowser provides firefox so it wasn't necessary to add an alternative dependency for it
<fta> asac, oh my !
<fta> -rw-r--r--  1 fta fta 255698776 2008-11-07 20:50 chromium_0.3.155.0~svn20081107r5000.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r--  1 fta fta 122593180 2008-11-07 23:05 chromium-dbgsym_0.3.155.0~svn20081107r5000-0ubuntu1_i386.ddeb
<fta> -rw-r--r--  1 fta fta  21148800 2008-11-07 23:06 chromium_0.3.155.0~svn20081107r5000-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<fta> so huge
<NCommander> Chromium is packaged?
<NCommander> cool
<RainCT> NCommander: of course! were have you been the last years? :P :P
<RainCT> *where even
<NCommander> I never heard of chromium until Google Crome came out
<RainCT> oh of course
 * RainCT sees a name conflict coming :P
<fta> i should have named it chrome, or google-chrome, as it's more than just chromium
<RainCT> fta: chromium is a game :P
<fta> oh, thx :)
<RainCT> btw, usr/lib/firefox/extensions/* should also be dropped together with bug #272959, or?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272959 in useragentswitcher "Packages that depend on firefox-2 or firefox should just depend on firefox" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272959
<fta> asac already said it doesn't hurt to keep it
<fta> hm, should i use chrome or google-chrome?
<fta> we call firefox just firefox, not mozilla-firefox
<[reed]> chromium...
<mconnor> mmm, point, maybe?
<RainCT> [reed]: already exist
<mconnor> also
<mconnor> really depends on whether chrome feels unique enough
<mconnor> chromium-browser ?
<[reed]> I would think Google would be even more anal than us about the use of "Google Chrome"
<[reed]> ;)
<mconnor> one would think
<fta> chromium is chrome without some features, but to build it, you currently need those features, so it's not chromium
<fta> you need 9 source trees :(
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69026/
<[reed]> and you thought Mozilla's build system was complicated
<[reed]> ;)
<fta> I prefer makefiles over those scons files (in python)
<NCommander> O______________________O;
<NCommander> [reed], ow
<directhex> i didn't know chromium had a UI under linux yet
<directhex> "(Shhh, don't tell anyone but if you build test_shell, it can actually render something recognisable) "
<NCommander> lol
<NCommander> I dunno why, but I personally find WebKit browsers under Linux to seemingly suck
<NCommander> I dunno why
<fta> directhex, there is one, but.. well...  http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chrome.png
<RainCT> now that's what I call a feature-full UI :)
<NCommander> It looks like epiphany
<RainCT> epiphany has a menu bar :P
 * kgoetz looks at chrome.png and wonders if thats "it"
<fta> nope, it's just a test so far
<kgoetz> nod.
<kgoetz> i was wondering for a moment :|
<crimsun> fta: do you have a test case for the audio nasties in firefox-3.1?
<fta> crimsun, i sure do. hold on
<fta> [reed], damn, the list tab thing is broken
<[reed]> lol
<fta> [reed], oh, it's the control tab addon.
<fta> with 110+ tabs, it's difficult to survive without that addon
<fta> crimsun, Nov 03 00:43:37 <fta> crimsun, while you're here, i still have issues with sound in ff3.1: http://tinyvid.tv/show/e3wzq35dms5h gives me 1 or 2 seconds of sound only
<mconnor> fta: its being integrated into trunk now
<fta> mconnor, what?
<mconnor> fta: the ctrl+tab addon
<fta> mconnor, i know but the addon evolved a lot.. hmm... ?! er.. ??..  do you mean this has been merged too ? in the last few days?
<fta> i'm running 3.1~b2~hg20081106r21383
<fta> bug 246911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246911 in ia32-libs "[Wishlist] please add libnspr4-0d to ia32-libs" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246911
<directhex> NCommander, you can write one in 12 lines of c# though, which is pretty neat
<NCommander> write what?
<directhex> NCommander, a webkit browser
<NCommander> I can also do that with trident ;-)
<directhex> and fta's screenshot looks identical to the demo that comes with webkit-sharp, Funnybrowser
<crimsun> fta: got it, module-alsa-sink.c
<crimsun> fta: also, is this error reproducible in luke's 0.9.13 packages?
<fta> crimsun, i dropped luke's ppa as it was a real misery. no way to play an hd video using mplayer
<crimsun> ok, I don't know offhand if luke merged all of Fedora 10's changes to 0.9.13
<fta> directhex: i probably is just the demo (the ui part)
<fta> -i+it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-08
<fta> huhu http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/64-bit-support
<directhex> fta, chromium frustrates & delights in equal measure, i think
<fta> directhex, i'm not expecting much at this point. i just packaged it to be able to monitor the progress. i'm curious. rumors say something will happen soon, but it seems a long shot to me.
<directhex> fta, i like chrome as a browser, but i don't know what to expect from it on linux - despite its f/oss underpinnings
<directhex> fta, how's epiphany-webkit looking?
<fta> my packaging is not really acceptable as it is (ie, as upstream wants it). a 250M bz2 tarball and tons of 3rd party (static) libs.
<fta> epiphany-webkit, no idea, i'm not interested
<fta> well, it's more that i can't work on everything
<NCommander> epiphany-webkit still isn't packaged?
<fta> epiphany is not a mozilla-team package, so i don't really know
<fta> [reed], are you aware of the (future) bi-directional sync between lp and bugzilla ?
<NCommander> I thought the LP plugin already exists
<fta> http://news.launchpad.net/meet-the-devs/meet-graham-binns
<fta> NCommander, afaik, so far, it's just a one way link with a status
<james_w> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugzillaPlugin
<james_w> "If you run a Bugzilla instance, you can use the plugin to:
<james_w>     * share comment histories between bugs that are tracked both in your Bugzilla tracker and also in Launchpad "
<james_w> it doesn't allow you to push new bugs yet though
<Stargazer> Hi guys. i've been having a problem with Firefox.
<Stargazer> Most/all links show up as pure underscores and there's a bit of text missing from most/all sites i visit.
<Stargazer> This is an output of 'firefox -safe-mode' : http://paste.stirk.org/42204
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-11-09
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/20503/Ballmer_Microsoft_May_Look_at_WebKit
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/BlueGriffon.png
<directhex> fta, what is?
<fta> directhex, http://bluegriffon.org/
<directhex> what happened to "nvu"?
<fta> dead
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvu
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KompoZer
<sebner> fta: and kompozer? ^^
<fta> KompoZer is still alive, but it's based on mozilla 1.7
<sebner> fta: still alive? I thought it was also dead
<fta> well, maybe
<fta> Latest stable version: 0.7.10 (2007-08-30)
<fta> ok, dead too
<sebner> heh
<sebner> fta: so bluegriffon is a new try?
<fta> yep, restart from scratch
<fta> same author though
<fta> i was curious (once again) so i packaged it
<fta> another xulapp :)
<directhex> pfft. webkit port!
<fta> sebner, it's in my ppa for intrepid and hardy if you want to give it a try
<fta> just remember it's not even v0.1
<fta> damn, libqt4-dev depends on libqt4-webkit
<fta> and on tons of stuff :(
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69704/
<fta> [reed], qt is broken in trunk since the last cairo upgrade :(
<sebner> fta: I think kde/qt is generally broken :P
<fta> sebner, where?
<sebner> fta: *generally* :P
<fta> really? i'm not using it at all so i don't know. here, i'm just trying to build two xul in one package, 1 gtk2, 1 qt
<fta> i'm almost done but it fails inside moz cairo
<fta> mozilla bug 463924
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 463924 in GFX: Thebes "cairo_qpainter broken since last cairo landed" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=463924
<sebner> fta: you just didn't get the joke :P
<fta> hm
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-02
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test
<hggdh> fta, I will prepare the debdiffs for murrine and clearlooks
<markey> morning
<markey> could you please fix the Chromium builds? pretty please with icing :)
 * markey looks sweetly into the channel
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<chalcedony> my son told me to fix his father's mail client with IMAPS protocol - he uses thunderbird. my email is ssh and read mutt there... i dont know how to do this?
<[reed]> fta: try setting plugins.unloadASAP to true
<[reed]> see if that helps your CPU / memory issues
<gnomefreak> anyone that has the file to pin a package ( i think it was in /etc/apt/preference.d ?
<micahg> you mean /etc/apt/preferences
<micahg> it doesn't seem to work 100% in karmic
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes sorry
<gnomefreak> micahg: it doesnt?
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/307455/
<micahg> I have trouble with pinning some PPAs higher than others
<gnomefreak> thanks
 * gnomefreak reallly starting to hate gwibber :(
<micahg> oh :-!, it's because I had the entries in the wrong order
<micahg> apti
<micahg> oops
<gnomefreak> i cant get a damn browser to open (at ;east 3.6 atm
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> weird
<micahg> what error?
<gnomefreak> none so far give me a minute 3.7 opens fine
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ firefox-3.6
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ firefox-3.6
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$
<micahg> strace show anything?
<gnomefreak> no but i think i knoe the issue.
<eagles0513875> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hi
<eagles0513875> chalcedony: you still here gnomefreak can help you with your tbird issues
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: chalcedony needs some help with tbird if shes still on
<eagles0513875> someone mentioned to her to set it up to get email using imaps or something
<gnomefreak> just to set it up is easy, what is the problem she is having?
<gnomefreak> i got it working some how
<eagles0513875> dunno only access she has to it is via some weird program forgot what its called
<eagles0513875> wee something to use over ssh
<gnomefreak> micahg: is this right? Pin: release o=LP-lp:~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox/firefox-3.5.head.daily
<gnomefreak> hold on
<micahg> no
<gnomefreak> wth
<gnomefreak> win 1
<micahg> o=LP-PPA-ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah i was going to ask if it was right ;)
<gnomefreak> micahg: <500?
<micahg> yeah, if you don't want it to automatically upgrade
<micahg> like for 3.5
<gnomefreak> micahg: 3.5 will not use PPA version with a 450?
<micahg> right
<micahg> unless you explicitely install it
 * gnomefreak smoke
<gnomefreak> Namoroka is 3.6 right?
<[reed]> indeed
<gnomefreak> anyone else unable to launch 3.6?
<gnomefreak> version 3.6~b2~hg20091101r32676+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<hggdh> fta: please have a look at bug 393534 -- this one might resolve the loop-on-drawing you have on bug 460710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393534 in gtk+2.0 "gtkiconview issue, evolution chockes when attaching files sometimes" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460710 in evolution "Evolution hangs when double-clicking on attachment" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460710
<hggdh> (not sure, there is no BT we can look at)
<fta> hggdh, well, i'm running the fix everywhere i run evolution since last friday
<[reed]> fta: try setting plugins.unloadASAP to true
<[reed]> see if that helps your CPU / memory issues
<micahg> asac: you around?
<hggdh> fta, thanks. Upstream went for a full fix instead of asac's assertions; I have submitted a SRU request, but would like you to test later on
<fta> hggdh, that's what i said previously, we need a real fix, not just a workaround
<fta> but i'm busy with work
<BUGabundo> boas
<[reed]> fta: I want you to start building gio on 3.7
<BUGabundo> what's GIO ?
<micahg1> gnome i/o, I believe
<[reed]> inded
<[reed]> indeed
<micahg> [reed]: did you guys start modifying the binary?
<micahg> or rather the source?
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> what do you mean?
<micahg> why should we build it?
<[reed]> oh, redhat contributed the patches
<micahg> we should have the latest version right now
<[reed]> and they are in the tree
<[reed]> just have to use a configure switch
<micahg> so you are modifying the source
<[reed]> sure, but not with any ubuntu-specific patch
<[reed]> (besides the changed configure flag)
<[reed]> configure flag addition, that is
<micahg> are the patches pushed upstream to gio?  is there a will appear in?version that they
<[reed]> huh?
<[reed]> it's Firefox support for gio/gvfs
<[reed]> replacing gnomevfs
<micahg1> the modifications that you made to gio, were they pushed upstream?
<[reed]> [16:56:58] <[reed]> huh?
<[reed]> [16:57:07] <[reed]> it's Firefox support for gio/gvfs
<[reed]> [16:57:14] <[reed]> replacing gnomevfs
<[reed]> there's no modifications to gio
<micahg> oh
<micahg> ah
<micahg> spo, it's just changing --enable-gnomevfs to --enable-gio?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> only on tip/head/3.7, though
<fta> [reed], i can have a look, just need to check the impact on our backports
<[reed]> I think the code might be in 3.6, too, but it's still experimental
<[reed]> so, wouldn't want it turned on there
<[reed]> I just want more testing on it
<micahg> ok, I have to talk to asac about it though...it seems to be built in xul but enabled in ff
<fta> [reed], ok, seems we already had gio2 on hardy, sounds ok for backports
<[reed]> cool
<[reed]> you have people running 3.7 on hardy via backports?
<fta> i don't know in detail
<fta> firefox                        1194428  92.58%      5328  457768    1159  730173
<fta> firefox-3.0                     786411  60.96%     54642  695087   23737   12945
<fta> firefox-3.5                      71943   5.58%     25974   28601   17359       9
<fta> firefox-2                        37668   2.92%      2868   34642     136      22
<fta> firefox-3.1                       4102   0.32%         1    1036       1    3064
<fta> firefox-3.6                       2003   0.16%       138    1301     563       1
<fta> firefox-3.7                        516   0.04%        74     160     282       0
<fta> firefox-3.2                        377   0.03%         0     152       0     225
 * BUGabundo puts hand in the air
<BUGabundo> 3.7 from PPA
<fta> [reed], ^^ it's only opt-in stats, so it's a subset of the real figure
<[reed]> wow
<[reed]> surprising
<fta> [reed], what?
<[reed]> ... surprising that hardy folks would be running firefox 3.7
<[reed]> since hardy is so old
<fta> it's old but it's also lts
<[reed]> true
<fta> chromium-browser                 17113   1.33%      2358    8092    6659       4
<fta> midori                           13525   1.05%       546   11938    1035       6
<BUGabundo> hehe
<fta> [reed], done
<[reed]> fta: thanks
<fta> [reed], i just did it in xul 1.9.3, ff3.7 should not require any change (iirc)
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> sounds right
 * [reed] double-checks
<micahg> fta: ff3.7 has a enable-gnomevfs flag
<[reed]> browser/components/shell/src/nsGNOMEShellService.cpp
<[reed]> looks like Firefox needs it, too
<[reed]> fta: ^
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> wait
<[reed]> no, you're fine
<[reed]> just xulrunner
<[reed]> Firefox code uses it,  but it just checks for the service
<[reed]> nothing that uses the actual define
<[reed]> silly me
<[reed]> I look forward to having people test that code
<BUGabundo> [reed]: I guess tomorrow I'll know :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-03
<chalcedony> my son told me to fix his father's mail client with IMAPS protocol - he uses thunderbird. my email is ssh and read mutt there... i dont know how to do this?
<jonathan__> hey guys i think there is a strange issue or i am just not setting up firefox right to use with ssh tunnling
<thunderstruck> anyone here?
<eagles0513875> asac: would you like me to start working on extensions for next release?
<micahg> chalcedony: has anyone helped you yet?
<fta> [reed], is mozilla 500925 supposed to help?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 500925 in Plug-ins "don't unload plugins as soon as possible by default" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500925
<fta> [reed], i mean, iir(ead)c, it's i/o vs memory, right?
<fta> but trunk suffers from both
<chalcedony> micahg, not yet, no.. can you please?
<micahg> chalcedony: Edit -> Account Settings, then under the account you need to fix, server settings on the left, select SSL under security settings
<chalcedony> oh wow.. micahg ok i'll go try that shortly . thanks!!
<|eagles0513875|> chalcedony: :) glad to see you have been helped
<chalcedony> me too :)
<chalcedony> i'll try it after i eat
<|eagles0513875|> micahg: i just upgraded to lucid since there were only a few packages upgraded has the extension work begun on fire fox extensions?
<micahg> |eagles0513875|: it's not suggested to upgrade at this time
<micahg> also, you don't need to upgrade to build for lucid
<|eagles0513875|> so far the only thing i have seen changed are compilers atm
<|eagles0513875|> i have only upgraded in a vm
<|eagles0513875|> so its no big if a reinstall is neede
<|eagles0513875|> d
<micahg> ah, ok
<chull> <-- chalcedony/husband
<chull> ok what do i need to do next?
<chull> |eagles0513875|, micahg ?
<chull> it's going to need to get mail from a differnt box than it used to
<micahg> ?
<chull> it has to ssh to get it, no?
<micahg> chull: if you made the change I gave to chalcedony, you should be done and it should say port 993
<chull> hmm! ok.. looking
<chull> it says 995 micahg
<micahg> oh, you must be using pop
<micahg> what does it say for server type
<fta> micahg, are you already working on the various failures we have in umd?
<chull> pop mail server
<micahg> no, I didn't know about them fta
<micahg> wow, segfault
<micahg> chull: if you want to switch to imaps, you'll have to create a new account AFAIK
<fta> [reed], http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35048966/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.xulrunner-1.9.3_1.9.3~a1~hg20091103r34494%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> [reed], baaddd
 * [reed] looks
<fta> ./../../dist/bin/run-mozilla.sh ./../../dist/bin/js imacro_asm.js ./imacros.jsasm > imacros.c.tmp
<fta> Segmentation fault
<micahg> fta, I can fix the TB3 patch tongiht
<[reed]> neat
<[reed]> hmm
<fta> micahg, great
<[reed]> wonder what landed lately
<chull> oh ... sorry for being really new to this.. our son set it up.. how do we do this?
<micahg> fta, if FF3.5 fails again (bumped to 3.5.6 today), I can fix that as well
<micahg> chull: in that same screen, there ahousl be an add account option on the left
<micahg> fta, I'm assumming I should just push my changes to the branch after I verify they work
<chull> ok thanks micahg :)
<micahg> chull: when you're done, you'll want to uncheck check for new messages on the old account
<micahg> chull: don't remove the old account as it might be your only copy of your mail right now (probably the reason you're changing to imap)
<chull> yeah.. the hd died, we got a new hd.. power supply is wonky.
<chull> it's asking "enter the name by which you would like to refer to this account -i don't know what to put there?
<micahg> that's the nickname in the account list AFAIK
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<BUGabundo> hey hbbs
<hbbs> BUGabundo, hi
<chull> micahg, is that something we need to change?
<chull> it's hisname@(none) now.
<micahg> no
<fta> micahg, yep, if you're not sure, just asks. remember, 1 commit to bump the tarball, then 1 fix per commit
<chull> ok micahg great
<fta> micahg, 1.9.2 failed too
<micahg> fta, got it, BTW, can you give me a recommendation for ubuntu membership?
<chull> micahg, we clicked next a lot.. how do we know if it works?
<micahg> go to your inbox?  YOu stilll need to set SSL on server settings
<fta> micahg, sure, but i don't know how to proceed. i never went to the process myself, i applied for motu (because asac was tired of sponsoring my stuff ;))
<micahg> just a comment at the bottom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/micahg
<fta> BUGabundo, you did it, right?
<BUGabundo> membership?
<BUGabundo> yep, I'm a member
<BUGabundo> but micahg can apply to motu
<BUGabundo> with his work on this team asac vote he is fine
<micahg> BUGabundo: not going for MOTU yet, just regular membership
<BUGabundo> if I have the time, I'll add a recommendation on his wiki page :)
<BUGabundo> micahg: you should :p
<micahg> BUGabundo: being a member of Mozilla Team is enough of a responsibility right now :)
<BUGabundo> so?
<BUGabundo> MOTU does not add anything else
<micahg> BUGabundo: I"ll be too tempted to work on universe packages :)
<BUGabundo> hahaha
<chull> micahg, error: could not connect to server mail.b5; the connection was refused"
<micahg> chull: doing what?
<chull> i clicked 'get mail"
<micahg> ok, well, is the server name correct?
<jcastro> fta: woo hoo responses!
<fta> jcastro, yep, but i'm not pleased with those answers, they are not providing anything that could help us. they basically just want us to go their way with their binaries.
<jcastro> heh
<fta> pointing us to 195 is really not fair. they will ship 230+ and we will have to ship a 6 months old release light years away from theirs
<fta> nahh
<fta> i'm in low maintenance mode btw; if someone wants to take it, fine with me
<fta> (same with all dailies)
<BUGabundo> fta what are we discussing?
<fta> chromium
<micahg> fta, yeah people keep coming in saying the dailies are broke
<micahg> I keep asking them to help fix :)
<fta> i also get several emails a week
<BUGabundo> WFM
<BUGabundo> what is broken ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: the daily builds
<BUGabundo> I miss the google sync bookmark feature
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-04
<micahg> [reed]: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4099
<[reed]> yeah
<micahg> fta, you therE?
<eagles0513875> morning micahg
<micahg> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> micahg: do you know if work has begun on the firefox extensions for lucid
<micahg> no idea
<eagles0513875> will wait for the big boss to show up and will ask him
<micahg> asac: up yet?
<micahg1> asac: fta: I have the fixes for xul-1.9.1 and xul-1.9.2, but since it's more than simple rebase, I wanted to run it by someone
<[reed]> asac / fta: you know we're shipping Firefox 3.5.5 tomorrow, right?
<[reed]> please to be getting ready, plzkthx
<micahg1> ugh
<micahg> [reed]: tomorrow as in thu?
<micahg> [reed]: was the sqlite bump in 3.5.5 or 3.5.6?
<[reed]> tomorrow as in Thursday, yes
<[reed]> 3.5.6, probably
<[reed]> there's no sqlite bump in 3.5.5
<micahg> ok, cause the dailies broke :)
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> swap to in-source sqlite already
<[reed]> :P
<micahg> [reed]: it's variable, it'll be in source until lucid at least now
 * asac is still on vacation :(
<sebner> asac: wrong smiley then :P
<eagles0513875> hi asac just updated a vm to lucid to start working on firefox extensions with u guys
<eagles0513875> sebner: i think he is missing us too much
<mac_v> asac: around?
<gnomefreak> i did something bad i think
<mac_v> gnomefreak: lol
<gnomefreak> kind of cool but i dont want it :(
<gnomefreak> what is the name of the site that you can upload screenshots i know ther eis more than one but i dont recall the names
<mac_v> gnomefreak: http://imagebin.ca/
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> mac_v: what did i do :( http://imagebin.ca/view/SZZt_3.html
<mac_v> gnomefreak: were you playing with clutter or did you install UNR?
<mac_v> or the desktop switcher . , what ever it is called
<gnomefreak> mac_v: no i dont think so i just installed karmic and installed a bunch of apps
<gnomefreak> i installed what i wanted but the depends might have also
<gnomefreak> its really slowing me down everything is slow
<mac_v> gnomefreak: that menu is how UNR menu.  i forgot the exact name , just a sec
<mac_v> is UNR menu*
<gnomefreak> ill see maybe policy will have it
<mac_v> gnomefreak: netbook launcher , i guess
<mac_v> i yeah thats the one
<gnomefreak> ah go-home-applet is what installed it
<mac_v> ah!
<mac_v> gnomefreak: hehe , you wanted to check out the applet ? ;)
<gnomefreak> its kind of cool but it slows down everything
<gnomefreak> mac_v: yeah
<gnomefreak> not anymore :)\
<mac_v> lol!
<gnomefreak> be back in a sec
<gnomefreak> has lucid repos open yet?
<Nafallo> yes. they have.
<Nafallo> please follow devel-announce(@lists.ubuntu.com) for that kind of announcement
<gnomefreak> yeah i found it
<gnomefreak> thanks
<eagles0513875> hey gnomefreak has work begun on fire fox extensions yet for lucid?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: not sure ive been too busy
<eagles0513875> gotcha is everything ok
 * gnomefreak going out of town for 3 months leaving in ~2weeks not sure if i will have my dev PC or not yet
 * gnomefreak afk (big upgrade)
<micahg> jdstrand: hi, I still haven't figured out how to wrap long messages nicely...was there anything else I missed?
<micahg> I see the packagin page
<micahg> gnomefreak: are you planning on migrating seamonkey to 2.0??
<gnomefreak> miim not going to have time. i was going to ask asac to see if he can do it or someone else can
<gnomefreak> micahg: ^^^
<micahg> gnomefreak: I can probably take a look later in the cycle
<gnomefreak> micahg: m-d needs to be fixed to grab 2.0 atm it is grabbing 2.1
<micahg> yeah, comm-central branched
<gnomefreak> micahg: i asked asac to fix that months ago :)
<micahg> it branched a few weeks ago
<micahg> and 2.0 was released
<gnomefreak> micahg: m-d was grabbing 2.1 since ~july or june
<jdstrand> micahg: after adjusting the line wrapping, it is fine. I encourage you to refer to that page the next time you want to do a security update
<gnomefreak> lol just clicked on that bug with the debdiff :)
<gnomefreak> be back lucid wants a reboot
<micahg1> asac: you around?
<gnomefreak> am i still here?
<micahg1> yes gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> micahg1: thanks
<gnomefreak> my thing keeps barking at me not sure if it is irssi or something else
<gnomefreak> well atleast 10.04 works :)
<gnomefreak> when is UDS?
<micahg1> gnomefreak: a week from monday
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> !info swf-dec
<ubottu> Package swf-dec does not exist in karmic
<gnomefreak> micahg: what is the name of that package?
<micahg> !info swfdec-mozilla
<ubottu> swfdec-mozilla (source: swfdec-mozilla): Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 45 kB, installed size 296 kB
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> fta:
<fta> ?
<micahg> I have the fixes for xul 1.9.1 and xul 1.9.2
<fta> oh
<micahg> I wanted to run them by you
<micahg> sqlite bump
<micahg> on both
<fta> i didn't see anything, did you commit something?
<micahg> no
<micahg> asac said to run more than simple rebase by someone
<fta> ok
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f38c5bfb0
 * micahg needs to fix my bzr address
<fta> asac will probably be mad by the sqlite bump, he already said that it's not necessary
<fta> indeed, you should
<micahg> yeah, but they force it in configure
<fta> could you please pastebin bzr log -p for those 3 commits?
<micahg> do I need to worry about pastebining my e-mail address?
<micahg> fta: ^^
<fta> well, google will catch it for sure
<fta> depends if you spam filters are good or not
<fta> my ubuntu email was fine for about a year, i started to get spam on it a few weeks ago :(
<fta> but well, my other emails are spammed too
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/fdfae771
<micahg> e-mails redacted
<micahg> fta: xul192: http://pastebin.com/f6d8f0ff2
<fta> the "* New upstream release" should be snapshot, not release, but it's just there to have a non-empty changelog, no need to keep it afterwards.
<fta> but that fine for this time
<fta> my bot has a bug with that too, it keeps re-adding that
<micahg> oh, it was 1 commit for the version bump and one for the change
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I thought*
<micahg> or rather 1 per change
<fta> it is
<fta> but there's no need to add the upstream bump in the changelog
<fta> well, it doesn't really matter
<micahg> ah
<micahg> so just commit nothing
<fta> no, you need to bump changelog, but without the comment
<fta> or with it, it doesn't matter much, we do either way depending on the package :P
<micahg> oh, it'll be for the 1.9.1.6 release
<micahg> or should I just have kept everything in 1.9.1.3
<micahg> the last entry was released, so I thought we needed an unreleased version with comments
<fta> we do, it's fine
<fta> you can push both
<fta> (you will have to overwrite my last commit)
<micahg> ok, I need to fix my e-mail address and only have the 2 revisions on top of the snapshot
<micahg> nah, I have to recommit anyways to fix my e-mail addy
<fta> k
<micahg> fta: BTW, pbuilder script worked great
<micahg> it took almost 2 hours to build xulrunner though
<micahg> *3 hours
<BUGabundo> bouas noutes
<psyke83> hi, I'm wondering: is it possible for Firefox to export a GTK identifier so that we can theme explicit parts of the interface? This would be useful when using a dark GTK theme, so that native widget on websites would use a different theme (as almost no website is coded to assume dark widgets/white text on black)
<micahg> should I get rid of my new upstream release comment?
<micahg> fta: ^^
<micahg> in the changelog
<micahg> bbiab
<fta> micahg, 3 hours ? i build it in less than 20 min
<fta> [reed], http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff-mem.png
<fta> [reed], that's with flashblock
<micahg> fta: yeah, dual P3 1Ghz
<micahg> fta: about the changelog comment, do I get rid of it, or keep it?
<fta> drop it
<fta> i build on a Q6700
<fta> not the fastest, but still pretty nice
<micahg> is it ok that I added the comment in 506 and removed it in 507 or should I recommit both?
<fta> it's fine
<micahg> ok, I'm pushing then
<fta> tb3 is red too
<micahg> saw that yesterday and forgot
<micahg> needs a patch rebased
<micahg> fta: xul on PPA build takes 45 min
<micahg> fta: xul-1.9.1 is fixed
<fta> i build with -j6 (even with only 4 cores)
<micahg> what is -j6?
<fta> make runs in parallel, 6 threads
<fta>    -j [jobs], --jobs[=jobs]  Specifies the number of jobs (commands) to run simultaneously
<micahg> ah, can I pass that to r script?you
<micahg> fta: 1.9.2 is fixed
<micahg> I'll have to do TB tonight
<fta> when i build with bzr + pbuilder, i use this alias: bzr alias ppab="bd --merge --build-dir=../pbuilder --orig-dir=../tarballs/ --builder='pdebuild --buildsourceroot fakeroot --debbuildopts -j4'"
<fta> oh, it's -j4 on this box, not -j6
<fta> *sigh* fixing o3d
<fta> it's been red for a while too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-05
<ripps> fta: is there a way to change the priority of a ppa-bot run? in case I have a fix for a broken packages that I don't want to wait 36 hours for.
<eagles0513875> morning
<asac> micahg: hi
<asac> finally here if you need me ;)
<micahg> ok :)
<micahg> just wanted to fix xul191 and xul192 in dailies yesterday fta helped me
<asac> great
<asac> anyone has a 64-bit install?
 * micahg has 64 bit
<asac> not sure what happened, but since release day my browser starts to block for a while regularly
<asac> firefox 3.5 that is
<micahg> asac: 3.5.5 is being released today
<asac> i thought it was the sqlite update i added to -security PPA ... but that seems to be not the only reason
<asac> micahg: right. i got that from backlog :/
<asac> i think i will stay hard this time and dont stop vacation for that
<asac> did that like 3 times in the past already
<micahg> sqlite got bumped anyways, so it won't matter till lucid
<asac> micahg1: sqlite got bumped in 3.5 branch?
<micahg1> wait, it wasn't bumped until 3.5.6 I think
<micahg1> yeah
<micahg> 3.5.6
<asac> ok. thats still some time for us to react
<micahg> but 3.5.5 is being released today because of some crashes with 3.5.4
<asac> not sure what to do
<asac> yeah. it was a safe bet to see that coming
<asac> they landed like 140+ bug fixes for 3.5.4 ...
<micahg> I bumped it for the dailies
<micahg> wow
<asac> i wouldnt even be shocked if they do a 3.5.6 next week ;)
<micahg> well, the GTK fixed was approved for 3.5.6
<asac> yeah. but if they do a firedrill 3.5.6 they would push everything else back to 3.5.7
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> asac: where should I put the stuff I want to talk about for Lucid?
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Lucid/Ideas
<asac> thx ;)
<asac> one second
<asac> not sure if i already added anthe page
<asac> ok added three things there
<asac> damn ... wiki is slow ;)
<asac> micahg: go ahead and add your stuff there ;)
<asac> the brackets is just so one knows who added the idea  (e.g. no assignment etc.)
<asac> micahg: which version did they bump sqlite to?
<micahg> 3.6.16.1
<asac> ok. thats just a minor bump then
<asac> we have 3.6.16
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> maybe can get 3.6.16.1 as WRU?
<micahg> *SRU?
<asac> we probably have to
<asac> the risk of internalizing a sqlite for xulrunner feels higher
<micahg> is it clear we'll be moving to TB3 in lucid?
<asac> there is no news about 16.1 :( http://www.sqlite.org/news.html
<asac> micahg: i would think its safe to assume that. yes.
<micahg> weird
<asac> is tb3 out yet?
<asac> anyway. we should push that up asap
<micahg> which?
<asac> tb3
<micahg> RC1 should be later this month
<micahg> I think we should wait for that
<asac> yeah
<micahg> will it take over the thunderbird package?
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
<asac> but shouldnt matter ... the earlier the better
<asac> micahg: i have no strong opinion on that
<asac> on the one hand i already see folks screeming
<micahg> well, I think it's better to put a stable version in
<asac> if they get migrated to 3.0
<asac> because of different memory footprint ;)
<micahg> well, TB2 will be EOL shortly after lucid release
<asac> otoh i dont think that tbird 2 will be supported much longer
<micahg> we can't leave it
<asac> especially not throughout the full LTS cycle
<asac> right
<micahg> I think it's easier if we just replace it
<asac> so yeah. i dont think we have a choice and need to replace it
<micahg> other major apps do it
<asac> sure
<micahg> the only problem will be TB2 on hardy
<asac> not sure if we should automatically take over on first upload
<asac> yeah
<micahg> that's why I think we should wait for RC1
<asac> but most rendering engine issues are not really issues for TB2
<asac> so we might get through with backporting the rare security issues that pop up in the mail stack
<asac> micahg: i am sure that even RC1 is not stable enough.
<asac> tb is the most popuplar mailclient in ubuntu
<asac> it will cause huge amount of complains etc.
<micahg> asac: http://www.sqlite.org/src/vinfo/2a832b19b657ba02a2caaafbc15be19cc6b80fd9
<asac> s/most popular/most popular based on the fact that users explicitly opt-in/
<micahg> hmm
<asac> micahg: yes. but where is the changelog ;)
<micahg> well, maybe wait for release before upgrading if it's before Feb 2010
<BUGabundo> then we will have a shirt test windows
<asac> i think we should upload tbird 3 with versioned packaging scheme so users can opt-in now and report issues
<asac> then we take the other package over later this cycle
<asac> hopefully when tbird is at 3.0.2 or something
<micahg> is that hard to do?
<asac> no
<asac> its what we do with firefox
<micahg> ok
<asac> have two versions in parallel ... then take over the older ones
<asac> once we consider it ready enough
<micahg> asac: http://www.sqlite.org/releaselog/3_6_16_1.html
<asac> ok. so its a special-fix-for-mozilla ... i would guess
<asac> thx
<micahg> asac: can I get a testimonial on my wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/micahg
<asac> micahg: when did you start on ffox bugs? april? jun? (sorry .. time runs fast ;))
<micahg> april
<asac> micahg: applying for motu or membership?
<micahg> membership right now
<micahg> MOTU when you get tired of pushing my uploads :)
<BUGabundo> lol
<av`> MOTU team has 3 months life
<av`> ;)
<micahg> oh, probably not worth it then :)
<av`> then with archive reorg there will be a general Ubuntu Developers plus various seeds
<BUGabundo> av`: chaning it again?
<BUGabundo> ahh nice
<asac> micahg: ok done
<asac> my english had some hick-ups ... but i think that should be good ;)
<asac> hi BUGabundo
<asac> ;)
<asac> hope you missed me ;) .... hehe
<asac> will be off in an hour again and back on monday ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: took you while :D
<BUGabundo> enjoy the long weekend
<asac> yep ;)
<asac> that will be 8 days in total then
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: I 've seen users
<BUGabundo> getting again that assertion error
<BUGabundo> on NM
<asac> sorry. i lost context ;)?
<BUGabundo> similar to the one I had a while ago with wireless networks
<BUGabundo> out of range
<asac> hmm. my brain sems to be tabula rasa atm ;)
<asac> is there a bug i could check?
<micahg> thanks asac
<asac> very welcome
<asac> micahg: how does memberswhip work nowadays?
<asac> is that still done in a IRC meeting?
<asac> like community council?
<av`> asac, yes
<asac> if so, ping me ahead so i can be there
<micahg> can you help me with a TB3 daily breakage?
<asac> sure :)
<asac> will be here for another hour as it seems :)
<asac> av`: thx!!
<micahg> ok, I'm still waiting for the meeting to be planned
<av`> community council process everything through irc as alwias :)
<asac> yeah. i remember mammoth meetings in the past
<micahg> ok, fta added a patch to fix the eula: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0.head/revision/34
<asac> which made me think that maybe they redid the whole process
<micahg> this landed which I think takes care of it: http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-1.9.1/rev/f1b37d88d156
<micahg> if it does, I'll just drop the old patch, but I wasn't sure
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure why the initial patch was needed
<asac> where was APP_EULA_BLOCK used?
<asac> anyway
<asac> they dropped the holw APP_EULA_BLOCK business
<asac> so yeah
<asac> i would just drop it
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll fix the daily then
<asac> and see if somethign else causes issues
<micahg> BTW, I started using fta's pbuilder script
<micahg> it's nice
<asac> micahg: yeah. graeat
<asac> micahg: just include in the "drop" comment what landing triggered this
<asac> but you probably do that automatically alreadcy ;)
<micahg> it took me 3 hours to build xulrunner though
<asac> micahg: hmm. maybe i should check them too ;)
<asac> micahg: thats long
<BUGabundo> asac: back
<BUGabundo> no bug... at least not from memory
<micahg> fta told me I should add -j4 to pbuilder
<BUGabundo> PPA fixed it for me
<asac> micahg: why does it take so long=? because setting up pbuilder tgz takes ages?
<asac> micahg: well. 3 hours is rewally long. i mean on my quite old system xulrunner building takes about 20-25 minutes
<asac> without -jX
<asac> so just on a single core
<micahg> wow
<micahg> I have a P3 1Ghz dual core
<micahg> wasn't tasking my system
<micahg> but took forever
<asac> micahg: oh. ok. P3 ... thats old
<micahg> :) IBM x330
<asac> micahg: i am not sure you want to use -j4 on that one ;)
<av`> asac, up for sponsoring me a merge?
<asac> i mean ... if you have like 1g of mem thats bad ;)
<micahg> asac: I have 1.5G
<mac_v> yeah asac's back \o/
<asac> thats not good enough for -j4 either ;)
<micahg> anyways, wwe got the PPAs back, so I won't need it as much
<micahg> or rather the builders
<asac> micahg: i mean .. .linking libxul.so takes about 1.5G ;)
<asac> micahg: right. PPAs are better ... though builders are currently scares resource as it seems
<asac> mac_v: hi ... dont be too happy. i will just drop out later today till monday ;)
<asac> (or sunday ... not so sure yet :))
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> bbl later
<asac> holy vacation ;)
<micahg> we got the builders back: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<asac> av`: what sponsoring?
<av`> asac, zenity for desktop-team (main)
<asac> micahg: grewat. so QA team has finished whatever thy did with them ;)
<asac> those are QA team machines afaik... that only help out on ppa
<mac_v> asac: just wanted to know if this Bug #386900 , was ever fixed... andrew marked it as fixed an now its not working... is it a regression or .. was it wrongly marked as fix released in th emiddle
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386900 in network-manager ""Auto eth0" , In notifications , is confusing for most people" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386900
<asac> av`: i would prefer to ask someone from desktop team to do that ;) ... want me to prod someone ?
<asac> mac_v: i havent fixed it. not sure why it was ever marked as fixed
<mac_v> asac: yeah , my thoughts.. too... thanks :)
<asac> mac_v: it was a papercut we never got toi
<av`> asac, no, don't need to, it's a package I update in Debian too and there is a bug open and ubuntu-main-sponsors are already subscribed
<asac> ok
<asac> av`: if noone gets to it let me know i will do that on sunday then ;) (or if i check back before that, then)
<av`> so will be done somewhen, just wanted to ask you if you were free :)
<asac> i am free for chat ;)
<asac> aka nice converstaions with mozillateam ;)
<av`> ok, great, it's a really small merge, e.g one less B-D, watch file changed to look at unstable versions too
<micahg> asac: should I note the bmo issue in the changelog for tb3?
<av`> so nothing too hard, I gonna commit part of the delta to the Debian's SVN later
<av`> ok, great, it's a really small merge, e.g one less B-D, watch file changed to look at unstable versions too :)
<mac_v> asac: when we were checking what bugs were actually fixed in the papercuts , we found this was not ... thanks for confirming :)
<av`> damn keyboard
<asac> av`: ok. at best we would get to "sync" state again. is there a reason why ubuntu has a diff?
<asac> mac_v: thx. add it for this cycle again. we definitly should fix it for LTS
<asac> please not in round-1 ;)
<av`> asac, the delta is just a less B-D and a watch file change, after this merge we can sync
<mac_v> asac: lol , sure :)
<asac> av`: why not directly sync then?
<av`> asac, cause debian don't look at unstable versions
<av`> and cause debian still has that B-D
<micahg> asac: upstream broke lpia in xul193: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35181733/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.xulrunner-1.9.3_1.9.3~a1~hg20091105r34606%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> av`: right. so fix the B-D in debian and then sync ... the unstable watch file is not worse keeping a diff imo
<asac> micahg: hmm. did you retry the build?
<asac> oh wait. only me and fta can retry i guess
<micahg> itt's been that way for days
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<av`> asac, exactly, I gonna commit part of the delta but it won't be uploaded just for that, so we have to wait before syncing anyway :)
<asac> ok
<asac> micahg: do you have a netbook ;)?
<micahg> nope
<av`> but for sure it will be the last merge of zenity :)
<asac> ok
<av`> asac, I'm on a netbook
<asac> av`: with lpia kernel?
<asac> i guess you run i386?
<av`> nope, I run i386
<av`> yes
<asac> micahg: do we know when this started? feels like its a change to tracemonkey triggering this
<micahg> I can check
<micahg> I"m testing TB3 now in my ppa without the patch
<asac> kk
<micahg> about 2 hours
<micahg> asac: started on 31/10/2009
<asac> huh?
<micahg> lpia FTBFS
<asac> av`: where is the bug id?
<av`> asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/474072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 474072 in zenity "Merge with Debian 2.28.0-1" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<asac> av`: did you use "bzr" for that ;) ... just wondering because MoM seems to be down (found a mail from james_w)
<asac> av`: debian .dsc plz
<av`> asac, yeah, I just saw the bzr merge thing, it rocks! anyway I did that merge manually
<av`> yes, just a second
<asac> sure
<asac> gimme .dsc ;)
<av`> asac, http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/z/zenity/zenity_2.28.0-1.dsc
<asac> av`: why the diff on the Uploaders?
<asac> just prepatch from debian svn?
<asac> i assume you tested it?
<av`> asac, it's autogenerated
<av`> I'm a GNOME Debian member
<av`> so I'm into gnome-pkg-tools
<av`> that auto-generate the control file
<micahg> I found a cool pull-debian-source tool in ubuntu-dev-tools
 * asac runs debuild -S -sa -kasac@deb -v2.28.0-0ubuntu2
<av`> check debian/control.in you'll see Uploaders: @GNOME_TEAM@
<asac> kk
<asac> pushed
<av`> you rock thanks :)
<asac> micahg: thx ;) ... i always thought there must be something for that :)
<av`> asac, you didnt do an upload for me since ages, I feel happy now :)
<micahg> I think it's pulling from unstable still
<asac> av`: at least one count on my sponsoring list ;)
<av`> lol
<asac> haha
<asac> welcome
 * asac happy too
<av`> :)
<micahg> oops TB borked
<asac> av`: my first upload to lucid ;)
<av`> asac, yes! I hope you gonna remember it since it is your first upload into lucid!!! :)
<asac> i will
<av`> asac, I hope you gonna take a good word for me to seb when there won't be ubuntu-dev / ubuntu-core-dev anymore, e.g for joining desktop seed
<av`> since I gonna focus on general uploads plus GNOME
<av`> and mozilla stuff of course
<asac> not during vacation ... but atm i feel positive on that
<av`> not now, it will happen around genuary, so no hurry!!
<asac> i try to avoid -desktop channel ;) ... otherwise rick will hunt me for working etc.
<micahg> asac: apparently, there's no changelog history for TB3 in bzr. so do I need to add a changelog entry or just a bzr entry for the patch drop
<asac> micahg: i think so far we didnt put anything in changelog ... so just drop with proper comment in bzr
<av`> asac, desktop seed will be open in around 3-4 months, so you have time :)
<micahg> ok
<asac> maybe i will gen a gigantic changelog from bzr on first upload to archive
<av`> it's not needed now
<asac> not so sure yet
<asac> av`: thx for the update on that. seems i have enough time to check out mozilla seed et al during UDS
<micahg> well, I think we should generate it based on a diff of the debian dir between TB2 and TB3
<av`> asac, yeah, please ask to have a mozilla seed, if not everyone will be able to upload extension's stuff
<asac> micahg: i think we started a fresh branch when we forked it
<asac> micahg: so its probably the whole bzr changelog
<micahg> yeah, it seems that way
<asac> dont ask me why we have a fresh brnach ;)
<micahg> well this patch that I'm dropping was only added for TB3 AFAIK
<asac> but we should add all tb2 changelog
<asac> for sure
<micahg> so tehre's no reason for it to be in the changelog
<asac> right. but thats difficult to filter out manually
<micahg> oh, can I set up the series in the tb project?
<asac> will be back in 5 minutes ... hold still ;)
<asac> micahg: we can setup series for tb projects ... prob is that we kind of misuse them in ffox
<asac> usually the series should point to upstream branch not packaging branch
<asac> how does it help?
<micahg> bzr branch lp:thunderbird/series :)
<asac> right
<asac> is there a way to create "sub-seriesssed"?
<asac> serieses
<micahg> I was going to make 2.0, 3.0, and 3.1 with focus on 3.0
<asac> like thunderbird/3.0/ubuntu-packing
<asac> micahg: focus should always be trunk imo
<asac> e.g. we should have a matching series for upstream branches
<micahg> ok
<asac> and only create versioned seriessses for things that go a branch != trunkJ/central
<micahg> so focus on 3.1
<micahg> or should I call the series trunk
<asac> let me check
<asac> ok since we use versions for firefox we probably should do the same for tbird
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so, focus on 3.1
<asac> if that is what comes out of a plain build of comm-central clone then yes
<asac> ok ... /me does some cooking too now ...
<asac> ~30min
<asac> back (for a bit)
<micahg> ok, TB looks like it'll finish now, I'll update the branch in a little bit
<asac> cool. go ahead
<micahg> dropping 2 patches
<asac> every patch gone is a clear win ;)
<asac> micahg: someone updated stanfoird-pwdhash without updating branch ;) ... wanna hunt him down :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> micahg: someone updated stanfoird-pwdhash without updating branch ;) ... wanna hunt him down :)
<asac> hmm ... doesnt look like it ended up in ubuntu
<asac> maybe debian?
<BUGabundo> asac: a few users being hit with DPI bugs on FF on clean installs?
<asac> havent heard of it
<asac> !whois quadrispro
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> 4 reports on LoCo ML
<BUGabundo> and a bug on LP
<BUGabundo> to firefox 3.0
<BUGabundo> DIUH
<av`> asac, I know him
<av`> asac, it's from the italian team
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/220568
<asac> 23:30 [freenode] [quadrispro(n=alessio@ubuntu/member/quadrispro)] hi, please apologize me, I've uploaded stanford-pwdhash just a moment  before reading this -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220568 in firefox-3.0 "firefox font changed to narrower, less readable font" [Medium,Confirmed]
<asac> 23:31 [freenode] [quadrispro(n=alessio@ubuntu/member/quadrispro)] going away, but again: I'm sorry
<BUGabundo> asac: ^^^^
<asac> av`: can you check with him?
<asac> i said: "please replay and submit a merge request
<asac> "
<asac> but he was gone
<asac> but now i dont even see any upload for that package
<av`> why he uploaded that?
<asac> seems he failed to spot that its done in extension team
<asac> but not sure where it is
<BUGabundo> man, so many 3G modems probs :(
<BUGabundo> I told the release guys :(
<asac> av`: yeah so its uploaded
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/stanford-pwdhash/+publishinghistory
<asac> what a mess
<asac> av`: tell him to do a 1.7+real-0ubuntu1
<asac> using branches so we can produce it uses get-orig-source etc.
<asac> av`: let me send him a mail and CC you
<asac> av@ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> hey asac
<av`> yes
<jcastro> are you back from holiday?
<av`> asac, damn it, we had to update m-d stuff there : /
<BUGabundo> jcastro: lol
<asac> av`: av@ubuntu.com ?
<asac> jcastro: no ... please don't tell my boss :-P
<asac> monday
<jcastro> asac, I swear to god I will
<jcastro> :)
<av`> asac, yes, or andrea.veri89@gmail.com
<asac> ok sent
<asac> thanks
<av`> np, gonna slap him tomorrow
<av`> ehehe
<asac> be nice ;)
<asac> its a clear win if he understands how to use the branches in future
<asac> he seems to like stanford-pwdjhash ;)
<asac> maybe also tell him to fix the mozilla-devscripts part :-P
<asac> whzile he is at it ...
<asac> of course not mandatory ;)
<asac> micahg: anything else you need from me before i drop out again?
<asac> same for anyone else ;) of course
<micahg> asac: I don't think so, there's one file I have to remove form the TB.install file (license.html), but I think I shoul dbe ok
<micahg> asac: when will you return?
<av`> lol, I will, finishing an SRU now
<asac> sunday?
<micahg> ok
<asac> is that ok?
<asac> good
<micahg> of course :)
<asac> i might be here tomorrow during day
<asac> but then a friend comes and i wont be back till sunday afternoon
<micahg> I just know not to ping you if I need something
<asac> hmm
<asac> i will set my irc client to away
<asac> i think i will see all pings when back then
<micahg> ok
 * asac didnt do that the last few days
<asac> so ... now away ;)
<micahg> ok, have fun
<asac> so at least your pings are not lost
<asac> thx
<asac> byebye and greetz to fta if he comes back ;)
<micahg> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-06
<micahg> asac: you forgot about firefox 3.5.5
<asac> jdstrand: quick note from vacation: 3.5.5 was released yesterday. it was a pure regression release (e.g. no new security issues) ... will do it on monday and ping you then
<jdstrand> asac: ack
<asac> thx
 * asac out again!
<eagles0513875> hi asac hope all is well
<asac> eagles0513875: yes. enjoying my vacation ... recharging batteries etc. next week i will be back :)
<eagles0513875> asac: nice nice. upgraded my vm to lucid so ill get that ready to start helpign out
<asac> ttythen
<eagles0513875> :)
<dpm> heya asac, I'd like to talk about FF translations at UDS as well. Do you have any sessions already where we could fit translations in, or shall I schedule a new one?
<av`> asac, lol, community council delegated its powers to local boards, e.g oceania, america, europe
<av`> I was wrong yesterday :)
<fta> [reed], grrr, trunk trashed all my sessions
<urbanape> afternoon all. asac, you around?
<fta> jdstrand, is there an openssl update planned?
<jdstrand> fta: are you referring to the TLS renegotiation?
<fta> yes
<jdstrand> fta: not at present: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2009/CVE-2009-NNN2.html
<jdstrand> fta: that is now known as CVE-2009-3555
<jdstrand> fta: we can't take the lead-- we need to follow IETF, openssl, gnutls, apache, etc, etc
<jdstrand> fta: it's all being discussed. but when a fix is available, we will provide it
<fta> jdstrand, ok, thanks. i'll patch locally to disable renegotiation in the meantime
<jdstrand> fta: that link is slightly out of date, we have also added:
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/311822/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-07
<eagles0513875> hi hbbs
<EruditeHermit> hey, do you guys know anything about network-manager?
<EruditeHermit> it is reporting that my zd1211rw card has a 1Mb/s speed, but it should be 54Mb/s
<EruditeHermit> is it just a bug in reporting, or do you think the speed is actually that
<eagles0513875> EruditeHermit: how far are you away from the router
<EruditeHermit> right next to it
<EruditeHermit> less than 1m
<dtchen> the dreaded zd1211rw.
<EruditeHermit> dtchen, do you know of any good USB wireless devices?
<EruditeHermit> for Linux
<eagles0513875> EruditeHermit: not sure how accurate it could be then me on kubuntu it shows 54 when im close to the router
<EruditeHermit> eagles0513875, jaunty or karmic?
<dtchen> EruditeHermit: I can recommend the ar9170-based ones highly
<eagles0513875> karmic
<eagles0513875> but kubuntu
<dtchen> currently I'm using a Netgear WNDA3100
<EruditeHermit> wow thats $80
<eagles0513875> then again the plasma widget nm on kubuntu has been hell though
<dtchen> it's the best $80 I spent
<dtchen> allowed me to drop the closed wl driver for Broadcom devices on the floor
<EruditeHermit> eagles0513875, my jaunty install reports 54Mb/s
<dtchen> the ar9170 is completely open with open firmware
<eagles0513875> EruditeHermit: i would report a bug against the network manager
<EruditeHermit> dtchen, I just booted karmic with 2.6.28 kernel and it reports 54Mb/s
<dtchen> 2.6.28 is very, very different from 2.6.31 in terms of the wireless stack
<EruditeHermit> also my alsa doesn't work when I boot with 2.6.28
<dtchen> well, yeah, I've explained that bit quite a few times
<dtchen> that's due to the older kernel emitting different uevents, so the newer udev flails
<EruditeHermit> ah
<EruditeHermit> so is there a workaround for that?
<dtchen> don't use 2.6.28?
<EruditeHermit> there is a bug with Catalyst driver that makes 2.6.31 really slow
<EruditeHermit> err makes the graphics drawing to screen slow
<EruditeHermit> dtchen, would kernel 2.6.30 have the same uevents as 2.6.31?
<dtchen> no
<dtchen> you need 2.6.31+ for 9.10's udev
<dtchen> that said, if you *really* want to use 2.6.28, you can, but it's really a PITA
<EruditeHermit> ok
<dtchen> you'll end up creating symlinks everywhere on every boot
<EruditeHermit> nah, its not unusable
<EruditeHermit> i'll bear with 2.6.31 until they fix it
<EruditeHermit> and the network-manager thing seems to be a reporting probem
<eagles0513875> i would still file a bug though EruditeHermit
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> will do
<EruditeHermit> 1Mb/s is approx 0.12MB/s right?
<EruditeHermit> (1/8) MB/s
<dtchen> sounds reasonable, yes
<EruditeHermit> I can download faster than that so I guess its just reporting it wrong
<EruditeHermit> bug reported
<EruditeHermit> thanks dtchen and eagles0513875 for the help
<eagles0513875> no problem
<Admiral_1hicago> I'm running the Shiertoko release on my Karmic Install, is there a way I can run the default Mozilla package?  I can't figure it out...
<dtchen> huh
<dtchen> you don't have firefox-3.5 installed?
<Admiral_chicago> i do
<dtchen> so where is Shiretoko appearing?
<Admiral_chicago> 3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu6
<Admiral_chicago> thats the version
<dtchen> I'm confused about what you mean by "default Mozilla package"
<dtchen> that *is* the default one
<dtchen> do you mean you have a different one installed in $HOME or /usr/local ?
<Admiral_chicago> the one with the Mozilla branding.  I'm under the impression I'm running a prerelease build or something.
<dtchen> what does 'which firefox' return?
<Admiral_chicago> /usr/bin/firefox
<dtchen> I also presume you have firefox-3.5-branding installed?
<Admiral_chicago> let me double check but I am sure I installed it
<Admiral_chicago> yes, I have it installed and it still only returns Shiretoko.
<dtchen> in Help > About ?
<dtchen> what does 'firefox --version' return?
<Admiral_chicago> yes in Help > About.
<Admiral_chicago> firefox --version return  Mozilla Firefox 3.5.6pre
<dtchen> heh
<dtchen> well there's your culprit
<dtchen> file /usr/bin/firefox
<Admiral_chicago> i'm conused, do you want me to type that in?
<Admiral_chicago> if I do, I return /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `firefox-3.5'
<dtchen> right, so your firefox-3.5 is from 3.5.6pre
<dtchen> not from 3.5.3
<dtchen> so figure out who/what installed 3.5.6pre when
<dtchen> do you have a deb line in /etc/apt/sources.list*{,/*} for daily builds?
<dtchen>  *** 3.5.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 0
<dtchen>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security/main Packages
<Admiral_chicago> I do not. I double checked my sources
<Admiral_chicago> Daniel, do you think if I purge the firefox3.5 file and grab the build from packages.ubuntu.com, I could install it from there and that would prevent future problems?
<dtchen> it's a start
<Admiral_chicago> well that worked.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-08
<s123> hi all, I am getting segmentation fault on mozilla firefox,chromium everything
<s123> does anybody know how can I debug this and report it on launchpad?
<micahg> s123: did you get any updates recently?
<s123> micahg: nope, I added firefox-daily and tried having firefox 3.7 trunk
<micahg> s123: which version of Ubuntu?
<s123> micahg: ubuntu 9.10
<micahg> do other apps work?  openoffice? toteam?
<micahg> *totem?
<s123> micahg: totem is also showing segmentation fault
<micahg> s123: I'd run a memory check if I were you
<micahg> do you still have a memtest option in grub?
<s123> micahg: this is in an NTFS partition on Windows
<s123> micahg: when I boot up within ubuntu, it just shows up the kernel, nothing about memtest there in grub
<micahg> you have ubuntu installed in an ntfs partition?
<s123> micahg: correct
<micahg> ah, ok
<s123> micahg: through wubi
<micahg> is your windows installation ok
<micahg> ?
<s123> that has its own share of issues
<s123> that's why booted up in ubuntu
<s123> luckily installed few command-line tools as well.
<s123> hence able to chat with you.
<micahg> well, do you get a lot of application crashes on windows?
<s123> micahg: no, not application crashes, sometimes windows freezes/stalls while booting up.
<s123> once I'm on the desktop, then very rarely it crashes.
<micahg> what video drivers?
<s123> that I'm not sure, its an Intel 845G chipset (P4 vintage)
<micahg> hmm
<s123> micahg: that I'm not sure, its an Intel 845G chipset (P4 vintage)
<micahg> that should be ok
<s123> micahg: I'm on the GUI interface, just the applications are giving segmentation fault stuff.
<micahg> s123: bug 425251 seems to be your answer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425251 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845] intel 845G is not supported" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425251
<s123> I need a browser which can show it
<micahg> hmm that was for jaunty
<s123> micahg: and it works with karmic, although I wish there was a KISS way of knowing which video drivers are there and stuff like that.
<micahg> s123: have you tried epipahny?
<micahg> s123: maybe check in #ubuntu-bugs...I don't have much experience troubleshooting segfaults
<micahg> although I don't know if anyone's around
<s123> micahg: thank you. it would be nice if you are able to point out the debugging page to me
<micahg> s123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<s123> micahg: thanx, starting to install the same as well.
<micahg> fta: you around?
<fta> hi
<fta> micahg, yes?
<fta> micahg, ??
<micahg2> fta: your bot seems to be broke
<fta> no, my branches are
<micahg2> ah, ok, as long as you know
<fta> last friday, my server had a power failure while the bot was running, now, 3 bzr branches are corrupted
<fta> no hope of repair
<micahg2> ugh
<micahg2> can you start with clean branches?
<dtchen> please tell me you weren't using ext4 on the FS on which those bzr branches were hosted
<dtchen> and, I hate Linux audio. That is all.
<fta> dtchen, i hate weak audio, weak bzr and weak fs
<dtchen> aye
<fta> dtchen, btw, sdl?
<dtchen> fta: sidelined, will look in a bit
<dtchen> I'm having connectivity issues
<dtchen> also, I need to ask bddebian if he plans to work on it in Debian
<fta> micahg, fixed
<micahg> yay
<micahg> now I can see if the dailies work
<fta> ohoh, lots of ppa builders, nice
<micahg> yeah, but they have a new algorithm that won't let one ppa monopolize them
<fta> hm, right, so it means it will still take forever even if most builders are idle, bad :(
<fta> micahg, <fta> hm, right, so it means it will still take forever even if most builders are idle, bad :(
<fta> micahg, your cnx is not very stable :P
<cyphermox> fta, can I bug you to setup the daily builds for NM's -vpnc and -pptp plugins? :)
<micahg> fta: yeah, it's ath9k on karmic
<micahg> fta: I can bug them to tweak the algortihm
<fta> cyphermox, is the package ready? (i mean, get-orig-source, local branch, etc..)
<cyphermox> fta, I believe so -- it's setup exactly the same as network-manager and network-manager-applet
<cyphermox> give me a second and i'll double-check, just to be safe.
<fta> micahg, yeah, umd will probably never complete in 1 day
<fta> cyphermox, i need the branch url to setup the bot: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-confs/annotate/head%3A/ppabot-pkgs-nmt.conf
<cyphermox> fta, sure -- lp:~network-manager/network-manager/vpnc-ubuntu.head, and lp:~network-manager/network-manager/pptp-ubuntu.head
<cyphermox> fta, is that the url you needed?
<fta> yes
<fta> cyphermox, is there a specific order to build those?
<cyphermox> fta, no, as long as they are built after network-manager itself
<fta> ok; after n-m it is
<fta> cyphermox, do you want to receive the bot summary by email? see watchers in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-confs/annotate/head%3A/ppabot-nmt.conf
<cyphermox> fta, what more does it say compared to the PPA build results?
<cyphermox> fta, I guess you could add me :)
<fta> i need an email
<cyphermox> yup, did you get my msg?
<fta> ok, done
<cyphermox> thanks
<fta> do you want me to respin now?
<fta> i guess i should anyway, just to see if it works as expected
<cyphermox> alright
<micahg> fta: bug 478691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 478691 in soyuz "empty ppa builders should allow more builds from a single ppa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478691
<fta> cyphermox, you should have a new email
<fta> cyphermox, as long as the subject doesn't say FAIL, it should be fine. it will list packaging changes, tarball size changes, etc.. so you can see what has been sent to the ppa at any given time
<cyphermox> awesome
<cyphermox> fta, yup, some are already done and built successfully.
<fta> the bot is smart enough to detect that
<fta> or at least, it should in most cases
<fta> micahg, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35386231/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20091108r34671%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<EruditeHermit> has anyone got gnash-vaapi working?
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> fta: I'll take care of it a little later
<EruditeHermit> dtchen, is this what you have? http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-RangeMax-WNDA3100-Wireless-N-Adapter/dp/B001498LIO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1257719217&sr=8-1
<fta> micahg, do you still plan to take over songbird, or should i just delete the ppa?
<micahg> no, I plan on getting to it
<fta> ok
<micahg> I was not feeling well this past week
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-08
<micahg> fta: yeah, they're trying to reduce the size of the CDs
<fta2> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute new pre-installation script (/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst): Exec format error
<fta2> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-2.0_2.0~b8~hg20101108r57083+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<fta2>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<fta2> chrisccoulson, ^^
<fta2> chrisccoulson, umd failed again, but this time, it's not my fault: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528029/
<magcius> uh
<magcius> so what's the status on 663294 wrt nightly builds?
<I^llGetOverIt> hello, can anybody help me?
<I^llGetOverIt> i have daily repositori added in my source list, byt allmost a month there is no update
<I^llGetOverIt> I'm using ubuntu 9.04, and my version of firefox is 3.6.11
<I^llGetOverIt> in official site there is version 3.6.12
<Dimmuxx> 9.04 isn't supported any longer so that's probably why
<I^llGetOverIt> why there is sypport for 8.04, but not for 9.04
<I^llGetOverIt> yes I know 804 is LTS byt this is stupid
<I^llGetOverIt> 9.04 is not so old distribution
<I^llGetOverIt> to forget it
<Dimmuxx> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2132
<chrisccoulson> fta2, that's weird - the file exists here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-4.0.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/control.pp
<fta2> chrisccoulson, the bot got rev730
<BUGabundo> oias o/
<fta2> jcastro, hi, is there a way to poll the community? working on the chromium translations, i discovered upstream is unsure about translating the devtools (inspector) or not. http://codereview.chromium.org/173570/show
<jcastro> fta2: perhaps asking on the translator list?
<jcastro> let me ask dpm
<jcastro> he appears to be not in today, I'll ask him when I see him
<fta2> jcastro, he's aware of my question, but let me decide. i have no opinion on that as i don't use a translated desktop. but i have the feeling that if i did, i would have expected to have it 100% translated
<fta2> jcastro, as i need to re-land the patch (and later maintain it), i'd like to know if it's worth it
<fta> i guess i'm on my own for this one :(
<fta> chrisccoulson, respining ff4 only
<fta> for some reason, the merge didn't get the d/control.pp :(
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i just saw that again
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why that happens :/
<fta> chrisccoulson, now idea either. a manual merge shows nothing to do
<fta> chrisccoulson, i will rollback the .daily branch to further in the past once again :(
<fta> damn, it's a "criss-cross merge encountered" error now. i'm sick of this.
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i didn't realise it was the DMB meeting today ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: heh
<chrisccoulson> congratulations btw!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<fta> chrisccoulson, ff4 dailies fixed manually. hundreds of reverts & commits :P  *sigh*
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks, and sorry. do you know what happened there?
<fta> chrisccoulson, a series of bad luck.
<magcius> argh
<magcius> what's the reason that nightly firefox packages are gone?
<magcius> still #663294 ?
<fta> chrisccoulson, because of the clean thing, the bot aborted in mid-air, leaving left-overs behind, the sub-sequent runs caught a bad commit, then your d/control move hit a special trick i do in the bot (a bzr revert d/control) :P
<chrisccoulson> ah, sorry about that ;)
<fta> never happened before, in thousands of merges
<micahg> magcius: should be back soon, just without PIE on natty for the moment
<magcius> micahg, but for us still on 10.10?
<micahg> magcius: oh, there's been an upload issue which I think is resolved now
<magcius> micahg, also, about:buildconfig doesn't show build date; is there any way I can see that?
<micahg> magcius: well, the package version should have the code date
<fta> chrisccoulson, in fact, the revert should not be a problem, unless the file is moved and replaced, which was the case here. so it's a rare bug in my bot, but a bug anyway
<bobby_> Is there a reason the latest update of XULrunner 2.0 won't upgrade?
<micahg> bobby_: what series?
<bobby_> All I did was run the update-manager, and it failed to upgrade, not sure though
<bobby_> Daily PPA
<micahg> bobby_: yes, what series though (lucid, maverick, natty)
<bobby_> maverick
<chrisccoulson> could you be a little bit more specific?
 * micahg would think that's a bug...
<bobby_> Here is part of what I get:
 * micahg tries to update
<bobby_> Preparing to replace xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b8~hg20101103r56850+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 (using .../xulrunner-2.0_2.0~b8~hg20101108r57083+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick_amd64.deb) ...
<bobby_> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute new pre-installation script (/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst): Exec format error
<bobby_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-2.0_2.0~b8~hg20101108r57083+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<bobby_>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<bobby_> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<bobby_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<bobby_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bobby_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xulrunner-2.0_2.0~b8~hg20101108r57083+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick_amd64.deb
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<fta> reported that this morning too
<bobby_> Is it a problem with dpkg or the upgrade script?
<chrisccoulson> oh?
<bobby_> clearing my cache doesn't work either
<bobby_> Some pretty epic bug
<bobby_> suggestions?
<chrisccoulson> ok, i see what's happened
<bobby_> what happened? I'm lost :P
<bobby_> Who's getting fired?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: postinst w/out preinst for -gnome-support?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, the mozilla text preprocessor has stripped every line beginning with a '#' (including the #!/bin/sh bit)
<chrisccoulson> that seems like a bug ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ha
<chrisccoulson> epic fail :)
<bobby_> Anyone know if b7 is ever coming out btw?
<chrisccoulson> soon
<bobby_> I heard it is supposed to land by Friday
<bobby_> b7 is the feature freeze right?
<micahg> b7 was tagged already, just waiting for QA
<bobby_> oh, thats good, any idea if we're getting a UI update, or is it just Winblows and OSX?
<micahg> bobby_: we're getting some type of update, still unclear how much is actually in b7
<bobby_> oh okay, I'm looking forward to the new single button menu...
<micahg> I'm not sure how much of that made it to b7
<bobby_> :(
<chrisccoulson> none, is the short answer
<chrisccoulson> but b7 does have a new tab style
<bobby_> I thought that b7 is the universal feature freeze, that is why it is taking so long :(
<bobby_> Also, are we getting openGL hardware acceleration? I know OSX is getting it...
<micahg> I thought that was dropped for 4.0
<bobby_> nooooooooooo...
<bobby_> I was reading somewhere they are aiming for release for OSX by the first RC
<bobby_> I just want to know if we'll get it...
<bobby_> Wait... Are you going to be able to fix the bug, or has Mozilla taken over the release updates for beta releases?
<micahg> bobby_: what bug?
<bobby_> XULRunner 2.0 upgrade problem I just reported?
<bobby_> Or is that... not a bug?
<micahg> bobby_: we'll probably be able to work around it
<bobby_> fair 'nuf
<bobby_> dang it... still no natty pre-alpha :(
<micahg> bobby_: for?
<bobby_> ... Ubuntu?
<micahg> oh, daily ISOs?
<bobby_> yeah
 * micahg has nothing to do with those
<bobby_> lol, yeah i know :P
<micahg> alpha 1 is Dec 2, so they should be starting soon
<bobby_> Dec 2. is 22 days away
<bobby_> Hence why I want a pre-alpha
<micahg> bobby_: you can install maverick and upgrade
<bobby_> Yeah I know, I know... Pre-alphas are pretty much raw code right out of UDS, with pretty much no new features
<bobby_> hence, I'd be surprised if it even worked :P
<bobby_> As long is I have FF4 on it...
<micahg> bobby_: only in PPA ATM, chrisccoulson has been working tirelessly on getting FF4 ready for the archive
<bobby_> *twitch*
<bobby_> Dang I wish I could jump to January...
 * micahg fiddles with bobby_'s system clock
<bobby_> Ubuntu auto updated for the time change, and I got mad because I thought it was wrong, because my desktop clock didn't :P
<micahg> ha
<bobby_> Yes, I thought Ubuntu let me down, I actually changed the time...
<bobby_> then I kind of realized that Ubuntu updated, not my clock... Which... can't... update...
<bobby_> *facepalm
<micahg> bobby_: some clocks can auto-update
<bobby_> Not one from 15 years ago shaped like Garfield :P
<bobby_> Well, you guys work on the bug, Ima go eat dinner.
<bobby_> Mmmm... Chicken
<bobby_> Have fun
 * micahg was about to say chrisccoulson already fixed it...
<micahg> s/fixed/worked around/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-09
<bobby__> Updated FF4 browser, XULRunner 2.0 still won't upgrade
<chrisccoulson> bobby__, you need to wait for the builds to next run
<bobby__> :(, when will that be?
<chrisccoulson> in the next few hours
<bobby__> :(
<bobby__> No, I'll be fine, really
<bobby__> Anyway, thats fine, it still works :D
<chrisccoulson> cool
<bobby__> ah dang it, Flash is crashing now
<chrisccoulson> these are daily builds, so things will break from time to time ;)
<chrisccoulson> (and at this stage, whilst we're getting things ready for natty, expect things to breka frequently)
<bobby__> Well, I'm using 10.2 Square preview... But its never crashed before this actually...
<bobby__> But if it IS your fault, then... Well... Yeah...
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Natty Mozilla Daily builds w/PIE are broke (see LP: #663294) http://pad.lv/663294 | No updates in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.12 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPML
<chrisccoulson> hi asac, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/ubufox/ff-4.0/+merge/40373 :)
<BUGabundo> Unable to open URL
<BUGabundo> Error launching "xdg-open 'http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=805327'": Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory)
<BUGabundo> fta: need a way to limit chromium ram... it mem leaks and kills my system :(
<fta> BUGabundo, well, limit/ulimit but not sure it will work
<fta> haven't tried that in ~15y
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> now running in GDB
<BUGabundo> but that uses even more RAM :(
<Dimmuxx> buy more ram ;)
<BUGabundo> 4GB not enough to run ONE browser and 4 tabs?
<BUGabundo> damn it
<Dimmuxx> depends on the browser
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are we planning on installing mozjs in /usr/lib or will it just be a separate package?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not sure. one idea from UDS was to install a versioned libmozjs in /usr/lib (separate package) and have a non-versioned libmozjs symlink in the usual place (so that our toolkit remains ABI compatible with the official builds)
<chrisccoulson> we're really going to be under pressure to drop xulrunner off the CD this cycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmmm, I was hoping we could get an accessible webkit :-/
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/popcon-20101109-pct.png
<micahg> fta: congrats
<fta> :)
<fta> that's almost a million users for chromium
<fta> with the rest of the pack: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/popcon-20101109-pct2.png
<jcastro> fta: surely the numbers for epiphany are wrong?
<jcastro> I mean, don't get me wrong, I like it, but I can't believe there's that many users?
<fta> jcastro, i assume it was installed by default a long time ago or something
<micahg> jcastro: depends which column in popcon he's using, popcon is historical
<fta> installed
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528798/
<jcastro> fta: maybe gnome dev packages bring it in?
<jcastro> either that or it's everyone's naughty browser. :p
<BUGabundo> :o
<BUGabundo> private browsing would be easier
<fta> jcastro, it's falling fast. at this trend, in 4~6 months, chromium should eat it
<jcastro> BUGabundo: not if you want to keep bookmarks/history/etc.
<fta> and 12 months for konq
<jcastro> not like I would know *whistles*
<jcastro> fta: yeah it just seems like it would have long surpassed it by now
<fta> jcastro, jdstrand: so much for debian/fedora and their all-system-libs browsers: http://spectralhole.blogspot.com/2010/08/why-you-dont-want-to-build-you-chromium.html
<jdstrand> heh
<fta> oh, nice (if you have a 7" ereader and want to read magazines): http://www.pdfscissors.com/
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - was it you who mentioned about dropping the update-notifier hook?
<chrisccoulson_> i'm sure somebody talked to me at UDS about it, but i can't remember ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I think I might have mentioned it
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I saw you did it, but if ubufox goes away, we'll have issues
<chrisccoulson_> i don't think it will go away just yet ;)
<chrisccoulson_> the notification area will go away before ubufox ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: ok
<chrisccoulson_> and i think we were pretty much the only people using that mechanism in update-notifier anyway
<chrisccoulson_> and that dialog was hideous ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: are we looking at a consistent path as well this cycle?
<micahg> then we can get rid of the restart notification completelu
<micahg> *completely
<chrisccoulson_> not sure yet, but we'd still need to keep it around anyway, as FF would still break if files are renamed etc
<chrisccoulson_> so we'd at least need it for the major version upgrade case
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: that shouldn't be happening during point releases
<micahg> right
<micahg> I would almost prefer having people close Firefox or deferring the update in those cases rather than having the restart notification
<chrisccoulson_> well, the second case might happen anyway. that's something i talked about with mvo at UDS
<chrisccoulson_> but we'd still want a way to tell users that they need to close firefox for the upgrade to complete
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: the same way any other package needs input on updates? (debconf)
<chrisccoulson_> no debconf, that's horrible ;)
<chrisccoulson_> mvo suggested adding a new field to debian/control that would tell u-m to defer unpacking the package
<chrisccoulson_> we'd then have some magic in our launcher script to trigger the upgrade, and tell the user to restart the browser when an update is ready
<chrisccoulson_> then the update would happen as the browser restarts
<chrisccoulson_> that's only one idea though
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: that would be cool and mirror upstream behaviour
<chrisccoulson_> i need to talk to mvo when i get the chance though to flesh out the exact details
<chrisccoulson_> but i think something like that could work
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: the only issue I can think of is policykit access to the package installation
<chrisccoulson_> that's what aptdaemon is for :)
<chrisccoulson_> oh, yeah, actually
<chrisccoulson_> i see what you mean
<chrisccoulson_> we wouldn't want a second auth dialog to appear
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: right
<BUGabundo> yet another crash
<BUGabundo> stupid chromium mem leaks :(
<fta> BUGabundo, you might want to have a look at your mapping file to see what's leaking
<BUGabundo> how?
<fta> in the apport report
<BUGabundo> its a system freeze
<BUGabundo> nothing logged
<BUGabundo> most of the times not even chromium restore
<fta> hm
<fta> anything relevant in dmesg?
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /var/log/dmesg.0
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528925/
<BUGabundo> nothing I see
<BUGabundo> nothing in syslog.1 either
<BUGabundo> ill tee gdb to file or something
<BUGabundo> how do I make chromium more verbose again?
<fta> do you have a bug for that in lp?
<fta> or upstream?
<BUGabundo> not yet
<BUGabundo> nothing to report
<BUGabundo> not even reproducivle
<BUGabundo> sometimes with no change in pages it just goes crazy
<BUGabundo> but most of the times its when openning a new one
<BUGabundo> tried to disable a few addons, but nothing changed
<fta> do you even know which process goes crazy?
<fta> about:memory
<BUGabundo> I can't do anyting on my laptop
<BUGabundo> I'm forced to power cycle
<BUGabundo> it uses all my ram
<BUGabundo> no swap (ssd)
<BUGabundo> REISUB and reboot
<BUGabundo> 1 window, 5 tabs
<BUGabundo> two from gmail using the most RAM
<BUGabundo> 230 and 180MBs
<BUGabundo> Private	 Proportional
<BUGabundo> Chromium
<BUGabundo> 1,277,864k	100,354k
<BUGabundo> that's *a lot* of ram
<fta> none of my 25 tabs uses more than 50M
<BUGabundo> let me launch a brand new profile
<BUGabundo> and reproduce same tabs
<fta> open the ch task manager and keep it visible
<fta> shift + esc
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I do
<BUGabundo> flash is using 200MBs
<BUGabundo> seesmic 76
<BUGabundo> and all other under 50MBs
<BUGabundo> Chromium 306,636k
<BUGabundo> way less total ram
<fta> that's with a --temp-profile?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> turning off most of my addons
<BUGabundo> and restarting
<BUGabundo> lets see if that makes a diff in mem usage
<BUGabundo> fta: ahahaah its not freeing the process
<BUGabundo> I started it in gdb and it aiting closign
<BUGabundo> 1000      2979  0.0  0.0   4148   576 pts/2    S    21:31   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/chromium-browser -g
<BUGabundo> 1000      2982  1.3 13.0 779248 528844 pts/2   S    21:31   0:24 /usr/bin/gdb /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser -x /tmp/chromiumargs.5X9aW5
<BUGabundo> fta: ctrl+c aint working either
<BUGabundo> :O
<fta> hm, looks like the accelerated-compositing bug. thought it was disabled for now
<fta> try --disable-accelerated-compositing
<BUGabundo> kill aint working either
<BUGabundo> sending -9
<fta> is still have that in my /etc/chromium-browser/default
<BUGabundo> that did it
<BUGabundo> 104,052k	 on start
<jlebar> Hey, guys.  Just a heads up: We're planning to switch the Mozilla nightly builds to gcc 4.5 tomorrow.
<jlebar> We're seeing pretty substantial perf wins with gcc 4.5 plus -O3.
<micahg> jlebar: thanks for the heads up, is this for Firefox only or comm-central as well?
<jlebar> micahg, Just Firefox right now.
<micahg> jlebar: ok
<BUGabundo> [10427:10427:2149079486:ERROR:base/native_library_linux.cc(28)] dlopen failed when trying to open libGLESv2.so: libGLESv2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> [10342:10357:2221656145:ERROR:chrome/browser/extensions/extension_protocols.cc(134)] Denying load of chrome-extension://edacconmaakjimmfgnblocblbcdcpbko/favicon.ico from about:blank because the extension does not have access to the requesting page.
<BUGabundo> fta: turning that flag on is messing one add on
<fta> Session Buddy? that has nothing to do with accelerated hw
<chrisccoulson_> jlebar, might want to take a look at bug 663294 ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663294 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox built with gcc-4.5 is a non-starter on i386 with -pie (affects: 3) (heat: 182)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663294
<chrisccoulson_> although, i guess that doesn't really affect your builds
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: have you decided what you want to do about beta 7 re natty yet?
<jlebar> chrisccoulson_, I believe we build with a patched gcc-4.5.  I'm not sure what the patch fixes, but maybe it's that.  :)
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - upload as soon as all the major bits are ready (those being ubufox and translations)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: ok, should I go ahead and upload to the PPA this weekend then or should I wait for you to upload to Natty?
<chrisccoulson_> jlebar, it's not the patch for this is it? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594611
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 594611 in js-ctypes "jsctypes busted on linux with gcc 4.5" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson_> oh
<chrisccoulson_> wrong link
<chrisccoulson_> d'oh
<chrisccoulson_> jlebar, i meant http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=45623 ;)
<ubot2> gcc.gnu.org bug 45623 in tree-optimization "[4.5 Regression] GCC 4.5.[01] breaks our ffi on Linux64. ABI break?" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - we should probably wait first
<jlebar> chrisccoulson_, that's probably it, yes.
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: ok, any idea how long, I'll add a note to the /topic
<BUGabundo> fta: what's "Signature verification failed" ?
<micahg> release is tomorrow barring any respins
<BUGabundo> when trying to install an addon?
<jlebar> Well, I hope you guys get the -pie thing fixed so you can get this speedup.
<jlebar> it's really quite nice.  :)
<chrisccoulson_> jlebar, i just disabled -pie on our builds ;)
<chrisccoulson_> but that's not a long term solution for us
<fta> BUGabundo, either your addons is busted, or the api changed and you need to re-install it
<BUGabundo> I'm doing it now
<fta> -s
<BUGabundo> and when I tried it showed that
<jlebar> haha, I see.
 * micahg wonders if hardening-wrapper needs a rebuild
<BUGabundo> fta: reporting to lastpass dev team
<BUGabundo> I guess soemthing changed
<chrisccoulson_> micahg, i don't think so, it's just a perl script
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: why is it arch specific then?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - not sure about that
<BUGabundo> fta: fyi since I removed that app, and enabled --disable-accelerated-compositing it seems better
<BUGabundo> could be a bad addon
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: maybe for the test suite
<fta> BUGabundo, most probably the flag
<BUGabundo> [12531:12531:2876911258:ERROR:chrome/browser/extensions/extension_error_reporter.cc(55)] Extension error: Signature verification failed
<BUGabundo> [12531:12949:2884052311:ERROR:net/base/x509_certificate_nss.cc(564)] No EV Policy Tag
<BUGabundo> [12531:12531:2884503862:ERROR:chrome/browser/extensions/extension_error_reporter.cc(55)] Extension error: Signature verification failed
<BUGabundo> [12531:12531:3009553900:ERROR:chrome/browser/extensions/extension_error_reporter.cc(55)] Extension error: Could not open crx file for reading
<BUGabundo> seeing a few more in the logs
<BUGabundo> I guess a lot changed in todays build
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-10
<gnomefreak> !aptlock
<ubot2> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gnomefreak> it seems xulrunner-1.9.2 and 2.0 are still broken badly
<gnomefreak> they hang on configure
 * gnomefreak trying to remove -P and reinstall them
<gnomefreak> can someone please fix xulrunner* daily for Natty, it was broken on Maverick and its still borken on Natty.
<chrisccoulson> it should be working now
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0 ...
<gnomefreak> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<gnomefreak> Setting up xulrunner-1.9.2 (1.9.2.13~hg20101108r34732+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1) ...
<gnomefreak> i cant use ^C either
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i pushed the workaround several days ago
<gnomefreak> now the packages that were removed when i removed xul* i cant install
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529296/
<gnomefreak> im guessing i should give it a few more days than finish upgrade
<chrisccoulson> i've got no idea what's happening with that then, i've got too much to do to look at it atm
<gnomefreak> i figured as much thats why i said a few days
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, i wish venkman worked in firefox 4
<chrisccoulson> i need it to debug ubufox :/
<chrisccoulson> ok, asac, everything in ubufox seems to be functioning properly in FF4 now :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: all submitted? in multiple topic branches? or just one?
<asac> either works i guess ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - just one branch, but i'm just about to push another change which means we don't have to update the pfs URL for each release
<chrisccoulson> once i've tested it works still
<asac> cool
<asac> put that in a separate branch though (mark it as depending on the other if needed)
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, i just pushed it already to the same branch
<chrisccoulson> (after testing it just now)
<asac> np
<chrisccoulson> that's all ready to go now anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the latest firebug alpha should work in FF4, also, there should be a built in javascript debugger
<chrisccoulson> micahg - firebug is only really any good for debugging web content rather than chrome
<chrisccoulson> and the built in debugger is just really an interface that venkman uses
<chrisccoulson> and venkman is broken :(
<chrisccoulson> it's been broken for ages now, which sucks
<chrisccoulson> but i got ubufox working without it now, so it doesn't matter ;)
<chrisccoulson> it just would have been easier with a debugger
<micahg> ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I see the translations tasks marked off on the blueprint, what was the decision
<chrisccoulson> micahg - as you pointed out, translations go in a separate tab in the new addon manager. i was wrong  at UDS - my languages pane wasn't there because i have no language packs installed ;)
<chrisccoulson> but
<chrisccoulson> i want to ship the language packs packed, which i've just confirmed to work
<chrisccoulson> so we'll just drop the xpi in the extensions folder, rather than having it unpacked
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, cool, but installed with the Ubuntu language packs or a separate sourc?
<micahg> *source
<chrisccoulson> it will be the ones exported from launchpad still
<micahg> ok\
<chrisccoulson> i just need to figure out how to make po2xpi create them properly
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to contact danilo who sat in the session at UDS
<chrisccoulson> to see if he wants to do that :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - any progress with TB3.1 for lucid?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've pushed a PGO build of firefox to my PPA again, if you're feeling brave ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to work on it today on the bus
<micahg> should be able to finish the code, then it'll just need testing
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I rewrote the migration part of the wrapper script and modified the migrator to reflect the new choices, we should have a much lower risk of issue with this version since it's simpler
 * micahg will push later tonight after some tests
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i've got abrowser-on-XR going here now :)
<chrisccoulson> well, i haven't actually added it to the packaging yet, but i've done both builds manually from the same tree
<fta> abrowser on xr?
<fta> abrowser used to be firefox with a different branding
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<chrisccoulson> hopefully will have it pushed later on
<wsgolfer> Hi ubuntu-mozilla team. I had a question about how you decide which NSS tools to include in the libnss3-tools package. Is this the right forum for such a question? Thanks.
<micahg> fta: we used to build FF on XR, but stopped to make the builds more like upstreams with the same lib versions, but there's no reason to do that for abrowser
<fta> micahg, so does this mean that you're now building the browser in the xul package?
<micahg> fta: for abrowser, that will be the goal
<micahg> fta: Debian is doing the same thing now
<fta> i don't see the benefit of that change, but well, not my call anymore ;)
<micahg> fta: the benifit is that abrowser users don't need 2 copies of xulrunner
<asac> well.. that also has tradeoffs
<asac> ffox with xul was always slower
<asac> and will always be most likely ... its just not supported upstream
<asac> also support is now down to universe
<asac> (i hope)
<asac> but abrowser was really ment as a service for downstream that want to leech on us and get LTS
<asac> we should at leas thave same performance and PGO etc. for abrowser as firefox iuam
<asac> also the idea was to get 100% extension and plugin compatibility and so on ;) ... becomes hard to ensure that when its not the same binaries anymore
 * asac stops now
<bdrung> chrisccoulson, asac: please have a look at bug #673528 - where should it be redirected?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 673528 in notify-extension (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "xul-ext-notify should be installed by default with Firefox (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673528
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, why should it be installed by default?
<chrisccoulson> notify-osd doesn't support actions, that would be a serious regression for the download notifications
<chrisccoulson> so, no chance ;)
<chrisccoulson> IIRC firefox already has libnotify support, although it falls back to it's own notifications if the notification system doesn't support actions
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, which is where why people still complain, support was added to FF on the 1.9.2 branch
<chrisccoulson> i don't think we should override that feature though by installing an extension by default. it's already bad enough that transmission uses notify-osd when a download finishes
<chrisccoulson> we need a proper progress indicator for this type of thing ;)
<chrisccoulson> (which somebody is already working on)
<asac> chrisccoulson: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/pfs.local.tar.gz
<asac> thats the pfs web setup for apache2 tarred up in my home
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, thanks :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: you need enable python and enable public_html in your global apache mods afaik
<asac> if you cant figure i can look that up
<asac> chrisccoulson: in plugin-inder.py there is the path for the pfsdb which is /home/asac/pfsdb.. here
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i tried to figure it out yesterday, but ended up just forcing the lucid version in the URL for testing ;)
<bdrung> can you write this comment on the bug report?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, in a bit, i'm pretty busy right now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-11
<Al_1> kbrosnan: should I repeat the question here?
<Al_1> hi, do you guys know if firefox-next ppa https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next?field.series_filter=maverick is going to be updated soon to the new beta?
<Al_1> micahg: hi, is firefox-next ppa https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next?field.series_filter=maverick going to be updated soon to the new beta? :)
<micahg> Al_1: yes, I forget what we're waiting on ATM
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<Al_1> ok, thanks micahg :)
<micahg> Al_1: I can't wait myself to get the new JS engine :)
<Al_1> ;)
<fta> jcastro, http://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/eaf3923ca175bd34#  may be interesting to follow for someone on our side, please forward
<bdrung> micahg, chrisccoulson, asac: we have a problem in natty: bug #674171 - it probably will break all new builds of extensions
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674171 in mozilla-devscripts (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[NATTY] Adblock 1.3.1doesn't load up in FF 3.6.12 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674171
<micahg> bdrung: I saw that, so is that the bug that question marks are added?
<bdrung> micahg: yes
<micahg> bdrung: ok, do you want me to try to fix it?
<micahg> I can't look at it until the weekend though
<chrisccoulson> well, all extensions will stop working next week anyway
<chrisccoulson> (once FF4 is in)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, abp is ready for FF4
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's ok then. but, i guess most others will stop working ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll try to finish up TB on lucid tonight if I can otherwise by Monday
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bdrung> micahg: thanks for the offer. it yours unless i have the time to digg into it before the weekend.
<micahg> bdrung: k, np
 * micahg guesses subscribing would be a good thing
<micahg> bdrung: would this be a 0.25 release to Debian experimental or 0.24.1?
<micahg> or just take dch -i's default
<chrisccoulson> m'eh, using strings in firefox is so confusing
<bdrung> micahg: 0.25
<micahg> bdrung: k
<asac> chrisccoulson: whats going on with debian ... they dont even have iw 3.6 in unstable/testing?
<asac> 3.5.15-1
<micahg> asac: no because SeaMonkey can't be built on 1.9.2
<asac> is that the version they want to release as stable? thought its already EOL
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, it's crazy that they're going to release with a browser that's pretty much EOL
<asac> what has sm to do with iw ?
<asac> i thought they dont use xr as base anymore too
<chrisccoulson> we're going to be 2 whole releases ahead of debian within the next week or so ;)
<asac> or are they still stuck with that approach ;)
<asac> and all because they think the rational  "duplication of code makes security support harder" ;)
<micahg> asac: yeah, they want to build ID, IW, and IA all off of one xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> i don't think duplication of code makes security support harder in this case, when we still have to deal with the same number of tarballs ;)
<asac> id even?
<asac> i think i will start calling my id guy again ;)
<micahg> asac: here's the thread on debian-devel: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2010/06/msg00535.html
<asac> i am not sure i want to read that ;)
<asac> " there is not enough hand power to maintain several versions of
<asac>   xulrunner in the same suite (especially stable)
<asac> "
<asac> i remember how i was bashed to use versioned xulrunner source
<asac> i mean ... atm, they dont maintain it at all
<asac> "Security support
<asac> for stable will be easier if there is only one branch to support for the
<asac> whole gecko ecosystem.Security support
<asac> for stable will be easier if there is only one branch to support for the
<asac> whole gecko ecosystem."
<micahg> asac: makes some sense, since they won't jump versions, they're stuck backporting patches for only one xul version
<asac> right. but thats the problem
<asac> if you bump into walls for years and fail constantly its time to take a step back and look for a different route
<micahg> asac: indeed, but it's Debian, if you want to bump versions in a stable release, you need to be in volatile
<asac> if there is no other path, you have to build one, rather than running against known walls again
<micahg> which was actually proposed and shot down on the ML
<asac> thats all bull shit. when i started doing security backports for debian they couldnt even do minor version upgrades
<asac> i was able to ensure that this can happen by working hard
<asac> its really just some egos that dont want to adopt ubuntu approaches ;)
<asac> i mean ... even if you cannot security maintain xulrunner, at least do it for iceweasel
<asac> and make a standalone package for it
<asac> same for icedove ;)
<asac> anyway .... me stops now
<micahg> asac: they still won't jump minor versions (i.e. lenny has 3.0.6)
<asac> yes they do
<asac> well ... no clue why that is
<asac> but a while back we were able to do minor version bumps
<asac> and it was perfectly fine... its just that noone does those uploads i figure
<asac> and they hide under some pseudo arguments that are completely untrue ;)
<asac> as a matter of fact the debian maintainer just cares about unstable
<asac> but well... /me stops ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, BTW, pyxpcom was FTBFS and I said I'd look into it, are we blacklisting or can we make it work?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we shouldn't take pyxpcom atm, it just won't work with the way we package xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> and i don't want to have to update pyxpcom every time we do a firefox update ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so blacklist, as unmaintainable for the moment?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be best
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, thanks, I'll take care of it
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: whats actually the reason for the plugin-container always looping even though there is no website open?
<asac> is that a known bug or just me?
<chrisccoulson> asac - hmmmm, is it actually using the CPU?
<chrisccoulson> i think it's by design that plugin-container keeps running
<asac> chrisccoulson: not sure... i looked at powertop a few times and found that its under top 6 of wakeup reasons all the time ;)
<asac> interestingly right now its not doing it
<chrisccoulson> asac - along with firefox? ;)
<asac> but i am sure it was doing it all day even though no tab was open
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. firefox is also always there
<asac> but plugin-container was more astonishing as there was no plugin active for sure
<chrisccoulson> yeah, firefox is pretty bad for wakeups
<asac> e.g. just a grey tab
<asac> right. i dont know if firefox problem can be fixed ever ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure either. i'd love to be able to fix it ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-12
<bobby_> Have all of the b7 release features been merged into b8pre with todays update?
<micahg> bobby_: huh?  b7 was released from trunk AFAIK, we'll be updating the firefox-next PPA next week
<bobby_> so not all of the final features were added yet?
<bobby_> oh yeah, and why does flash keep crashing? Started Monday...
<bobby_> Never did that before
<fta> *sigh* after a reboot on natty, all the indicators are gone
<chrisccoulson> fta - i had my first proper natty bug today!
<chrisccoulson> i popped out earlier, and when i returned to my computer, all the contents of all my windows were garbled
<chrisccoulson> i ended up having to reboot in the end
 * micahg is dreading updating his test machine to Natty
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do it! it's fun......
<chrisccoulson> :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have to make sure the maverick kernel works first, then I'll upgrade :)
 * micahg is stuck on a karmic kernel ATM
<chrisccoulson> just use the natty kernel ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no Natty ARM kernel AFAIK
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> wow, some people have a lot of time on their hands: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11717510
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you still have the indicators?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i do, but i haven't updated any packages today
<chrisccoulson> i'm quite conservative with updating ;)
<fta> oh
<fta> i've lost the netspeed applet too
<chrisccoulson> fta - do you have gnome-panel-bonobo installed?
<fta> no
<chrisccoulson> i think we're running the new dbus based panel, which probably means some applets still using bonobo won't work
<chrisccoulson> try installing that
<chrisccoulson> that might get the old bonobo applets working again
<fta> oohhhh
<fta> ahhhhh
<fta> \o/
<fta> thanks
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> fta - have you seen gnome bug 631410 before?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 631410 in gio "Port gapplookupgconf.c to using x-scheme-handler/" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=631410
<chrisccoulson> this has implications for firefox and chromium, in that they need to declare that they handle x-scheme-handler/http mimetypes in their desktop files now
<chrisccoulson> (and https)
<chrisccoulson> the protocol handlers are no longer stored in gconf anymore
<fta> hm, i think so
<fta> in evo
<fta> but it's gone now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, evo should have one for the mailto URI's too
<chrisccoulson> and thunderbird too, i guess
<chrisccoulson> i notice in natty that protocol handling is broken, because no apps are specifying the x-scheme-handler types
<fta> well, it was broken from me in evo with http links this morning, but it's fine now
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's strange that it's working again now :/
<fta> natty all upgraded & freshly rebooted
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should try updating ;)
<fta> grr, i wish liferea was faster
<fta> 30 sec to mark a single feed as read
<chrisccoulson> yeah, liferea is painfully slow here as well
<chrisccoulson> it's becoming so unusable that i'm almost feeling compelled to fix it
<fta> sftp:// links are broken in nautilus
<fta> Error reading from unix: Input/output error
<fta> weird clueless error
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, broken here too
<fta> and context menus: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/menu.png
<chrisccoulson> fta - i guess that's related to the bonobo -> dbus port
 * chrisccoulson runs upgrade now :)
<fta> jdstrand, hi, why is 7.0.517.44 in -update while in -security, it's still .41?
<jdstrand> fta: it shouldn't be. let me look
<jdstrand> that's weird, I totally copied to -security
 * jdstrand does it again
 * jdstrand wonders if it is because he did the pocket copy for -updates and to -security at the same time rather than waiting one publishing cycle
<jdstrand> shouldn't make a difference
<jdstrand> anyway, it's done
<fta> thanks
<fta> http://www.osnews.com/story/24021/WebM_Update_80_of_Daily_YouTube_Videos_Now_in_WebM
<fta> is there anything in the policy preventing me from building a package with icc instead of gcc?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-13
<fta> jcastro, http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1554162518/qa-tracking-for-unity <= can i have chromium in there?
<jcastro> fta: bdmurray can set it up, you can just ping him, he's usually on #ubuntu-bugs
<gnomefreak> xulrunner1.9.2 and 2.0 dailies for Natty are still broken, they hang when trying to install or upgrade them. I had mentioned it to chris but more important items are on the list
<fta> bdmurray, hi, http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1554162518/qa-tracking-for-unity <= would it be possible to have chromium in there?
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you experience an unexpected load on your natty install? like ~0% cpu but load close to 1 while doing nothing?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i've not noticed yet - mine is currently 0.7, which is higher than normal, but i did a firefox build a couple of hours ago
<fta> chrisccoulson, load is 1/5/15 min
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, so in that case, 0.7 seems a bit higher than it should be
<fta> indeed
<chrisccoulson> my maverick desktop (similar spec) is currently 0.2
<fta> i tried to kill everything unneeded (avahi, networkmanager, most gnome applet) and even with no app running, i'm still at 0.5
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, did you try the maverick kernel?
<fta> nope
<fta> let's see which kernels i still have...
<fta> vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.36-1-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.37-2-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.37-3-generic
<fta> damn, all are from natty
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-11-14
<fta> chrisccoulson, the http:// link bug in evo is back. weird
<chrisccoulson> fta - that doesn't surprise me, i'm not sure why it worked in the first place ;)
<chrisccoulson> it should be completely broken at the moment because of the glib change
<fta> *sigh*
<chrisccoulson> fta - you can fix it by adding x-scheme-handler/http and x-scheme-handler/https to the Mimetype entry in the desktop file for chromium
<chrisccoulson> and then running update-desktop-database
<chrisccoulson> (if you've not done that already)
<chrisccoulson> i shall be doing the same for firefox in the next upload
<chrisccoulson> (and tbird)
<chrisccoulson> i guess we'll need to update desktop-file-utils this week to add the default handlers
<fta> chrisccoulson, is it a fix or a temporary workaround?
<chrisccoulson> fta - that's the fix (to add the x-scheme-handler types to the desktop file)
<fta> chrisccoulson, hmm, so to fix evo, i need to tweak chromium?? weird
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah. all applications which ship desktop files are responsible for indicating to the system which types they handle
<chrisccoulson> this has always been the case for content types, but protocol's were previously handled via a different mechanism
<chrisccoulson> (which has now been removed)
<chrisccoulson> the problem is there are no applications on your system that are registered to handle http:// URI's, which is why evo fails to open the links in your browser
<chrisccoulson> previously, it just looked up the handler in gconf
<fta> ok, i see
<chrisccoulson> this also breaks the default browser check :/
<fta> so i must add those 2 handlers in MimeType?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that will fix it
<chrisccoulson> if you're manually editing the desktop file installed on your system, you'll need to run update-desktop-database too
<chrisccoulson> but that normally happens automatically on package installs
<fta> i hope it won't hurt backports
<chrisccoulson> it's fine, it will be ignored there
<fta> committed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-07
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have a tarball for Firefox/Thunderbird 8 yet?
<neguety> hi everybody
<neguety> i have a problem with thunderbird, and hasn't been able to solve it up to now
<bhearsum> gah, can't stand gnome's new "here let me change your displays for you" behaviour when i plug a monitor in
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, is it getting it wrong?
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: not totally - the resolutions are perfect, but the orientation is wrong
<bhearsum> and it automatically reverts every change i try to make, except when i do it directly with xrandr
<bhearsum> how was UDS?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, you should probably open a bug about the display thing :)
<chrisccoulson> UDS was pretty good
<chrisccoulson> but tiring ;)
<bhearsum> i hear you guys are following in our footsteps and getting all mobile =-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> apparently so
<bhearsum> is that going to impact your work a lot?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. i was quite surprised about the announcement
<bhearsum> yeah
<chrisccoulson> i think the 5 year LTS will have a bigger impact on my work
<bhearsum> oh, is that new?
<bhearsum> i thought it was always 5 year...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the last LTS was for 3 years, and now we're offering 5 years
<chrisccoulson> ah
<bhearsum> oooooh
<bhearsum> that is a VERY long time
<chrisccoulson> it was 3 years for the desktop, and 5 for the server
<bhearsum> man
<bhearsum> who wants a 5 year old desktop?
<bhearsum> (and why aren't they using debian stable)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not looking forward to supporting 5 years ;)
<bhearsum> that means you have to backport security fixes to really old apps?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. apparently the longer support is quite attractive to enterprise environments
<chrisccoulson> i can't think of anyone else who would want to use a 5 year old desktop though
<bhearsum> heh
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we'll have to support applications with security updates for 5 years. not sure how we're going to do that for firefox yet ;)
<bhearsum> the Firefox story will be interesting.
<bhearsum> :)
<bhearsum> kev is supposed to announce an updated ESR this week
<chrisccoulson> ah, cool
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: you do know most people don't actually upgrade their OS, right?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, then we are totally screwed ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are you anyway?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: XP still have like 40% of the desktops currently in use :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: fine! how was your trip?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, it was a bit boring though
<chrisccoulson> which i guess is good ;)
<chrisccoulson> and there were still no episodes of air-crash investigation on the in-flight entertainment
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: so, could that libreoffice window decoration issue be related to unity2d only?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: ah, darn :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks for uploading firefox/thunderbird 8, grabbing the tarballs now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'm going to back out the SRU from oneiric for the messaging indicator for the security update since it failed verification (unless the fix was to port to the 8 API)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, there's 1 other crasher in there, plus a bug affecting lots of people which makes thunderbird practically unusable for anyone who has a U1 addressbook
<chrisccoulson> m_conley won't be happy if you back those out ;)
 * m_conley nods vigorously
<micahg> chrisccoulson: gah,  it's only in -proposed ATM, right?   you can upload a new version to -proposed after I upload to -security, I'd prefer not to have any risk of regression in the security pocket
<micahg> assuming you have the fixes ready to fix what failed
<chrisccoulson> micahg, then it's going to be yet another 7 days before it goes to updates
<micahg> chrisccoulson: same thing ATM since it failed :)
<micahg> you need that anyways
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, the one which failed doesn't matter. it fixes an edge case, but it has no effect on the reported bug. however, the release also contains other fixes for a bug where thunderbird pops up a modal alert dialog every few seconds, making it completely unusable
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, if pitti will push it to -updates with one fix failed, I'll keep it, otherwise, I'm conflicted
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the other 2 fixes haven't been verified
<micahg> jdstrand: if 2 out of 3 SRU fixes were verified for Thunderbird (both in EDS) and 1 failed (in messaging menu), would it be reasonable to take the EDS fixes for the security upload even though the SRU would be rejected?
<micahg> or mdeslaur ^^
<jdstrand> seems reasonable to me
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, if you can get the EDS fixes verified in the next 12 hours, I'll keep those and back out the failed messaging menu fix, sound good?
 * micahg could even wait 24 hours if it's necessary for them to be verified
<chrisccoulson> seems ok to me. but you need to back it out on beta as well
<micahg> well, it's already in precise, right?
 * micahg just wants to keep it out of oneiric, assuming it's non-destructive, I would think it can stay on beta
<micahg> or will that make bzr unhappy?
 * micahg can back it out for consistency
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there a bug for this change: Don't open about:blank from the New Window quicklist entry
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-08
<micahg> \o/ FF8 builds on oneiric again :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Firefox 8 broke on powerpc still, I'm releasing w/out it later today assuming everything passes
<micahg> Bug #887435, seems to be the same thing as before
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 887435 in firefox "Firefox fails to build on powerpc" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887435
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, it's strange that b6 builds ok
 * micahg wonders if something got reverted at the last minute
<chrisccoulson> i had a look, and nothing got reverted
<chrisccoulson> they should be identical
 * micahg isn't sure, failed on natty and precise, oneiric attempring
<micahg> *attempting
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you think of an etherpad instance to track what needs to be tested/latest versions
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. do we need that?
<micahg> well, you wanted it out of topic :)
<chrisccoulson> there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/FirefoxUpgradeChecklist/8.0, but i've not kept that up-to-date for this release
<micahg> oh, was talking about builds, not packages
<micahg> and what's in which channel
<micahg> but we can figure out later, need to make more builds happen now before bed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you happen to get the EDS SRUs tested yesterday?
 * micahg probably won't get to oneiric thunderbird for another 12 hours at least
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ubufox moving into the app directory is part of making sure it stays enabled for Firefox 8, right?
<chrisccoulson> yes
<micahg> ok, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: this text ok? Move ubufox in to the Firefox application directory (LP: #887339); This helps to ensure ubufox remains enabled on upgrade
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'd prefer to keep details to a minimum. i don't want anybody abusing the fact that we've pretty much disabled one of the headline features of firefox 8
<micahg> ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks for updating everything once again
<chrisccoulson> sure, no problem :)
<chrisccoulson> hah. this is brilliant - http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6031/6324982318_4906dc6bff_o.jpg
<micahg> heh
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i can't reproduce this build failure on the powerpc porter box
<micahg> all the more fun :(, well, if powerpc succeeds on ross for oneiric, I"ll retry natty
<micahg> in the mean time, i need sleep
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, we're actually going to be a bit late with the firefox 8 release :(
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we need this for thunderbird too, before you upload the oneiric build: http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-aurora/rev/3ea3354a2d60ed2d61930c22ada85824e216d79a
<chrisccoulson> (you can just copy that from the precise package though)
<debfx> chrisccoulson: may I direct your attention to your most favorite part of the firefox package ;)
<debfx> a fix in the kde patches has been dropped after the firefox 4.0 packages
<chrisccoulson> heh
<debfx> bug #885836
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885836 in firefox "firefox-kde-support breaks right click > save image as..." [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885836
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look in a bit, but i need to do some other stuff first
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, that's the powerpc failure I'm assuming?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah. i fixed it in precise and never got round to copying the patch anywhere else
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/ubufox/trunk/revision/265 ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey bhearsum, having fun today? :)
<joelesko> micahg: seamonkey 2.5b4 is out. I updated the changelog and added EOF patch. My seamonkey-beta has been pushed.
<joelesko> micahg: let me know what need to be done next.
<micahg> joelesko: just for me to review/upload to precise, but I won't have time until the weekend most likely
<joelesko> micahg: sounds good. thanks.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't recreate the problem slangasek is having with addons getting disabled on upgrade :(
<micahg> ok, I can fire up a vm in a minute
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sorry, got distracted about to upload oneiric vm to 8
<chrisccoulson> i still can't reproduce this problem
<micahg> amd64 or i386?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, amd64, but that shouldn't make any difference
<micahg> k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm good as well :-/
<chrisccoulson> hmm :/
<micahg> upgrade from 7-> 8
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, did you have someone testing the EDS fixes, not that I guess it matters at this point since thunderbird 8 is blocked on the same issue
<chrisccoulson> not yet
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused
<chrisccoulson> the problem is, if there is a problem and we push it out, we have no way to re-enable addons to fix the breakage afterwards
<chrisccoulson> micahg, did you test precise or oneiric btw?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that was oneiric
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-09
<meta-coder> How to update Firefox? Why aren't Firefox updates delivered to earlier Ubuntu releases?
<meta-coder> Does the "Firefox Stable Channel Packages" PPA have binaries for Oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> meta-coder, we're investigating a problem where our addons might get disabled on upgrade
<chrisccoulson> so we're not publishing the update yet
<meta-coder> So it is not advisable to update Firefox?
<meta-coder> The PPA has latest source. Should I compile it on Oneiric?
<meta-coder> What about the daily builds PPA? It has binaries for Oneiric, but I don't think it is a stable build because it is version 10.x.
<meta-coder> How about directly compiling from the source at mozilla.com?
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> any word about ff8 on oneiric?
<scotty^> Can Firefox _please_ be compiled with PGO in Precise - see bug #213708
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 213708 in xulrunner "Please compile Firefox with PGO optimizations" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213708
<scotty^> In #ubuntu+1 , gnomefreak said: it is already i just cant remember if it is our nightly builds or if we released it to repos. Please check in #ubuntu-mozillateam, not sure who is up/in there atm
<scotty^> Does anyone know the status of this?
<bhearsum> is Launchpad's bug tracker bugzilla based?
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: btw, i filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/888134 on that issue i mentioned the other day
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 888134 in xorg "automatic detection of plugged in / removed monitor is too aggressive" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> bhearsum: no, launchpad has its own bugs code
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum
<chrisccoulson> sorry, had to pop out for a bit
<chrisccoulson> micahg, still no joy with trying to figure out why slangasek's addons got disabled :(
<chrisccoulson> i've been looking at it all day, and i just can't reproduce it, or see how it's possible
<micahg> okies, well, I'll push 3.6 out in a bit and we'll take it from there
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe he has a pref overriden, have you gotten the about:support output from him?
<chrisccoulson> i would ask if i thought it might be useful, but the code which marks addons as 3rd party is fairly simple
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i could ask him to report a bug
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, it's a shame that my intel graphics is so sucky
<chrisccoulson> i keep clicking on webgl demos and they run really slow on my laptop
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm upgrading another oneiric machine from 7 to 8, we'll see if anything happens
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ooh, I've reproduced, everything is disabled, no idea why
<chrisccoulson> micahg, what was the upgrade path? 7.0.1 -> 8.0?
<chrisccoulson> and was firefox running during the upgrade?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes and no
<chrisccoulson> micahg, did you get the dialog appear telling you they were disabled?
<micahg> yep, the select your add-ons dialog on startup after upgrade
<micahg> all marked third party
<chrisccoulson> g'ah
<micahg> langpacks as well
<chrisccoulson> ok, we're screwed :)
<micahg> right :)
<chrisccoulson> unless i can figure out a way to recreate this
<micahg> new profile, firefox not running during upgrade, 7.0.1 -> 8
<micahg> sorry, run once before upgrade
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, can we turn off this feature entirely? ;)
<bhearsum> the disable your add-ons thing?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, it's sort-of blocking us shipping 8.0 atm :(
<bhearsum> i don't think i'm able to make that call :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was just joking when i said it really ;)
<bhearsum> i would highly recommend talking to Kev Needham about it, though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll ping him in a bit
<chrisccoulson> we actually already change extensions.autoDisableScopes to not disable stuff we install in the application directory, but it seems to disable them randomly anyway
<chrisccoulson> although i've not been able to recreate it :(
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I think the Mozmill guys were able to sidestep this somehow
 * m_conley looks for the bug #
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i think they change autoDisableScopes too
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yep:  https://github.com/mozilla/mozbase/commit/dfeb07adfd0883b0a14c3c9497011a06b2009e14
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think it needs to be 10 or 12, not 11
<micahg> https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Installing_extensions#Disabling_install_locations
<chrisccoulson> micahg, that's out of date
<micahg> oh, fun :)
<chrisccoulson> or doesn't apply to this
<micahg> chrisccoulson: on second launch when I canceled the addons check screen, everything works..., but I guess I ruined the test :)
<chrisccoulson> really?
<chrisccoulson> that sounds really buggy
<micahg> indeed
<chrisccoulson> so the extensions carried on working when you dismissed the dialog?
<micahg> I killed the program (CTRL+C on the cli), and then relaunched and everything is still happy
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> fantastic
 * micahg is trying to upgrade another vm to see if it's reproducible
<chrisccoulson> micahg, do you have any 3rd party extensions in /usr/share/mozilla/extensions or /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions? (for firefox)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> slangasek does
<micahg> as do I
<chrisccoulson> he sent me his extensions.sqlite
<chrisccoulson> there we go
<chrisccoulson> i bet i can recreate it then
<micahg> the firefox-lp-improvements extension
<chrisccoulson> yeah, slangasek has that too
<chrisccoulson> sigh
<chrisccoulson> this is what happens when features like this change near the end of the beta cycle ;)
<micahg> that should be a bug, 1 third party extension shouldn't disable the world
<chrisccoulson> so, basically, the dialog is disabling all foriegn extensions, even those installed in a scope outside of extensions.autoDisableScopes
<chrisccoulson> that's why i can't reproduce it
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look in a bit, i need to go and bath my daughter in a moment
<micahg> right, well, that should probably be fixed I would think
<chrisccoulson> tbh, we might end up having to backport the critical fixes to the current 7.0.1 whilst we get this fixed and reviewed. i'm not sure how much work that would be though
<micahg> well, Debian backported some fixes already to 3.5.x, I can probably find the commits in the 8.x branch and use those, but the earliest I can have that ready is Monday I think
<micahg> I was supposed to be off today and tomorrow
<micahg> I might be able to juggle things a little though
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: sorry, did you have anymore questions?i got distracted with some automation problems =\
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i think we have a way to reproduce our problem now
<chrisccoulson> will report a bug once i've put my daughter to bed
<bhearsum> ah, okay
<bhearsum> cc me?
<chrisccoulson> right, i'm back for the evening now
<chrisccoulson> after i've ordered pizza though!
<chrisccoulson> micahg, so, i can see why it doesn't work now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok
<Unit193> micahg: Mind trying something with "List all tabs"?
<micahg> Unit193: not at the moment, maybe later
<Unit193> browser.allTabs.previews Ture, open 25 tabs in total and check the list, should work fine, then open one more tab (depending on screen res) and it should only now show about 7. FF9
<Unit193> Ah, ok
<micahg> unless it's a regression from 7->8
<Unit193> It's not, I'm using 9
<micahg> wow, I see everything in 8 and have ~400 tabs open, no wonder I'm using 6GB RAM
<Unit193> Odd.... I've got it showing up on two computers here :/
<micahg> well, I'm using 8
<micahg> will test in 9 after I get 8 out the door
<Unit193> Ok. I can either stick around here or you can ping me in other (I'll also take a SS if it'll help)
<micahg> Unit193: will be a bit
<Unit193> Sure, what ever works best for you :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-10
<micahg> http://robert.ocallahan.org/2011/11/end-of-plugins.html
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any chance of a fix before EOD tomorrow for the upgrade issue?
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i really should start packing for berlin
<skomorokh> the ppas have me confused... is there a stable ppa for 11.10 with xulrunner?
<micahg> skomorokh: no
<micahg> xulrunner is no longer supported in Ubuntu
<skomorokh> got that part, didn't understand that it meant there wouldn't be anything in the ppa either
<micahg> we're not encouraging its use anymore, Debian has xulrunner built in the iceweasel package in unstable (8.0 ATM) and you could probably throw that in a PPA, but no guarantee that it'll build
<skomorokh> is mozilla deprecating it?
<micahg> not inherently
<micahg> we just can't support it
<skomorokh> well that makes for an awkward transition to... whatever those of us who develop against it are going to do wrt packaging going forward. have you heard of any plans or groups organising?
<micahg> nope, I know that Conkeror got their app working with Firefox directly
<skomorokh> whee. um, is that libmozjs package sticking around do you think?
<micahg> yeah, we build that from its own source now
<micahg> the current one is based on Firefox 4's spidermonkey
<skomorokh> at least they distribute 64bit binaries now.
<chrisccoulson> the "we just can't support it" is more like "we don't want to support it, when we could be spending our time on more productive things" :-)
<chrisccoulson> spending more than half of my time maintaining something that's used by probably less than 1% of our users isn't fun ;)
<skomorokh> well, it's pretty silly to only provide security patches alongside api changes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I meant can't as in we don't have a team of people dedicated to porting the apps to the new APIs every 6 weeks as a security update
<chrisccoulson> right
<skomorokh> sort of discourages developing any sort of non-toy software against it.
<chrisccoulson> we don't want a team of people doing that, even if they were available :)
<skomorokh> so presumably when the reality of this 6 wk lifecycle starts to hit home around ff 12 or 15 and there is some kind of LTS (well, not even... 6-8 months) version, you'll not mind packaging that?
<chrisccoulson> hah - the first respondent to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/178255 clearly didn't read the question :-)
<chrisccoulson> Q: "When will they be published?", A: "What is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a"
<micahg> skomorokh: there will be an ESR for Firefox that we'll package for the LTS releases only, but we're not going to be packaging xulrunner anymore
<micahg> ESR= Extended Support Release
<skomorokh> micahg: even if there's a xulrunner ESR?
<micahg> skomorokh: yes, we have limited resources (Firefox and Xulrunner have the same base)
<micahg> the ESR packages will be in a PPA only, not in the distro proper
<skomorokh> for firefox?
<micahg> yes, for Firefox only and only for LTS releases
<micahg> *supported LTS releases
<skomorokh> cool, thanks for the clarification.
<skomorokh> and for packaging any of it :)
<micahg> but, it won't be xulrunner that you can build apps of off, unless it's like conkeror that can run off of firefox
<skomorokh> the ESR one won't?
<micahg> right
<skomorokh> but... isn't that what xulrunner is, a thing that runs an app with xul & misc other moz apis?
<skomorokh> what kind of xulrunner-esr would that even be :S
<micahg> well, it would be a stable branch for 36/42 weeks, but we don't have the resources to maintain it, so, I'd suggest trying the Debian packages or the upstream binaries, see https://accounts.google.com/ServiceLogin?service=groups2&passive=1209600&continue=http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/c77e35586cc8ebfa&followup=http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/c77e35586cc8ebfa
<micahg>  for one thread from mozilla.dev.planning discussing xulrunner
<skomorokh> ty
<micahg> skomorokh: it's a shame, it was an awesome platform
<skomorokh> it's not like it doesn't exist anymore... it has just become slightly disorganised, no?
<micahg> well, I suggest reading the thread to see Mozilla's view on it
<micahg> it's hard to summarize in a few lines
 * micahg hopes he got the right thread
<skomorokh> ya, i will... just hard to believe that it's completely past tense as a platform
<micahg> this link might be better: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/c77e35586cc8ebfa/d550942989a45578?q=xulrunner&lnk=ol&
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, how come csb isn't in http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-beta/file/fc6b1f33a497/browser/locales/all-locales ?
<chrisccoulson> (it's in shipped-locales though)
<chrisccoulson> is that intentional?
<bhearsum> hmm
<bhearsum> probably an oversight
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<bhearsum> i don't think all-locales gets consumed by anything on mozilla-beta
<bhearsum> and our l10n guy is throttled with Fennec Native UI stuff :(
<chrisccoulson> ah, perhaps i should stop using it for pulling translations :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm looking forward to running the fennec native UI!
<MangoBoy> Hi
<MangoBoy> Is there a other plugin for divx streams then gecko mediaplayer. mplayer cant fastforward and cuts of and stops if stream breaks..
<MangoBoy> It cuts of and stops and dropps what is already buffered  if stream breaks instead of try to buffer more
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-11
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I requested testing of the EDS patches in -proposed in ubuntu-testing, not quite sure if that was the right place, will follow up when I get up, it's looking like late monday for thunderbird at this point
<micahg> thunderbird 8 that is, 3.1.16 is going out later today
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> What's the story with FF8 on oneiric?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: there were some issues found, there will be a respin, so the update will probably be early next week
<cousin_luigi> micahg: ok, thanks.
 * micahg hopes chrisccoulson made his flight
<cousin_luigi> micahg: is it possible to install the ff9 preview alongside the stable version without messing up the configuration?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: unfortunately, we don't support that configuration at this time.  I have heard from upstream that moving between the channels with the same profile is usually ok, I'd suggest backing up your .mozilla in your home directory just in case, then install the firefox-next PPA, you can use PPA purge later to downgrade to stable if you want
<micahg> err...ppa-purge
<cousin_luigi> micahg: Thanks, I'll do that.
<micahg> I generally run the beta on my dev machine and it rarely crashes
<cousin_luigi> bbl
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-11-13
<giogio> hello everyone! I'd like to know why I cannot get new firefox and thunderbird releases (8.0) through ppa on ubuntu natty (11.04)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-05
<nobuto> Hi ubuntu-mozillateam, could you take a look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/1074663
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1074663 in Ubuntu Translations ""You should restart Firefox now" popup is not translated" [Medium,Triaged]
<nobuto> It's a l10n problem. Another firefox extensions, such as unity-firefox-extension, has a integration with Launchpad in translations.
<nobuto> Can you take a look into unity-firefox-extension and apply those mechanism into ubufox?
<chrisccoulson> nobuto, no, the code in unity-firefox-extension only works for properties files, and not dtd files
<chrisccoulson> when i get the chance to integrate launchpad translations with firefox and ubufox, it will be done properly
<nobuto> chrisccoulson: the message proposing restart is in .properties files. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/ubufox/raring/view/head:/locale/ja/ubufox-restart.properties
<chrisccoulson> nobuto, but it also has translations in dtd files, and more could appear as i make changes
<nobuto> chrisccoulson: OK, thanks.
<nobuto> chrisccoulson: how long does it take? i.e. which is it fine to you that waiting it or directly making merge proposal to the branch?
<nobuto> chrisccoulson: merge proposal means making translation in a branch.
<nobuto> chrisccoulson: sorry for my rude question. let me clear my intension. On a short-term basis, could you apply partial l10n only to .properties in ubufox? Or are you proposing old way to translate in a branch without LP integration?
<dpm> chrisccoulson, speaking of ubufox translations, when you've got a minute, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubufox/ca-update/+merge/132879 ? Thanks!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-06
<gnomefreak> are we waiting for UDS to update daily chrome and tb/ff?
<gnomefreak> why is daily chrome not woring with quantal release?
<Zentaur> hello
<Zentaur> i'm having an strange problem with thunderbird 16.02 in Ubunt 12.04
<Zentaur> When I try to edit one of my contacts, and i press accept, it does nothing
<Zentaur> I can't edit them
<Zentaur> could anybody here help me?
<micahg> Zentaur: can you change other settings?
<Zentaur> in the contacts i can change nothing
<micahg> what about other preferences
<Zentaur> i installed thunderbird in another machine now and it ssems to work fine so it might not be the version of thunderbird
<micahg> do you have any addons
<Zentaur> yes, i can change prefferences
<Zentaur> addons: display contact photo, eds contact integration, global menubar integration, lightning, messaging menu and unity launcher integration
<micahg> some of them might be causing your issue, you can try with -safe-mode to see
<Zentaur> let me try disabling eds contact integration
<Zentaur> i didn't mention thta i used evoluton before
<Zentaur> but before yesterday the appearence of the contact sheets changed, the field where different
<Zentaur> one moment
<Zentaur> ok, disabling eds .... restores the appearence of the contacts but the main problem stays the same
<Zentaur>  i dissable display photo contact and that's not the problem
<Zentaur> the problem stays the same in safe mode
<Zentaur> let me check if  uninstalled something shared with evulution when i uninstalled evolution
<Zentaur> nothing
<Zentaur> please help :S
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-07
<fitoschido> hi, can somebody review these merge proposals? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubufox/ca-update/+merge/132879 and https://code.launchpad.net/~fitoschido/ubufox/es-l10n/+merge/132937 to partially fix bug 1074663?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1074663 in Ubuntu Translations ""You should restart Firefox now" popup is not translated" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074663
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-08
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey! I'm well, yourself?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: how was UDS?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, cold ;)
<m_conley> sounds about right.
<m_conley> :)
<chrisccoulson> other than that, it wasn't too bad
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I have a bit of a conundrum on my hands - was wondering if I could get a consultation from you
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=797547
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 797547 in Widget: Gtk "After clearing Downloads Panel list, panel pops up way to the left of the Downloads toggle button." [Normal,Reopened]
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: do you have any idea what might be going on there?
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look when i get a few moments. i've spent the last couple of days with my head buried in widget code :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, just lookint at your screenshot reminded me - this is what my download panel looks like: http://ubuntuone.com/1NOpciykc4WAz2wBMEHsZ7 ;)
<chrisccoulson> (i've got patches to improve the arrow panel styling, and make a fallback work on screens without compositing)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: coolbeans. :)
<chrisccoulson> i need to report a bug and get those reviewed :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-09
<bkerensa> Happy Firefox Bday!
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, http://firefoxturns8.tumblr.com/ ;)
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: yep
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: I'm sure many more blog posts will pop up today
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: we also have a cake with the white background too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-11-10
<MikeRL> Any of the guys building notice that the recent beta of Firefox for 64 bit Quantal failed to build? Could it be because you guys are out of space on the server? It says you are using 8.5 GB out of 8 GB..
<MikeRL> See this URL: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next/+packages
<MikeRL> A good idea may to be delete Natty's packages off this PPA since it is no longer supported. That may free some space.
<MikeRL> That and a lot of the build tests were failing...
<bjsnider> any changes to the whole gecko toolkit thing for raring?
<bjsnider> firefox-dev in other words
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-11-04
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: are you able to reproduce this at all? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=929450
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 929450 in Migration "Firefox sometimes doesn't reopen after Resetting Firefox" [Normal,New]
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-11-10
<alex_mayorga> ¡Hola!
<alex_mayorga> Anyone here with the powers to fix the busted PPA?
<blaamann_b570> Is Firefox built without geolocation support? Or perhaps the GOOGLE_API_KEY is missing?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-11-06
<ramio> hello ^_^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-11-07
<stephend> hi all - just curious if there's an issue preventing a new build of firefox-trunk?  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<stephend> via WebPageTest, we're getting a Nightly build from a couple days ago: https://github.com/WPO-Foundation/wptagent/blob/3b83c40f9be87fcd4c8445332d04eabf93f7694d/Dockerfile#L33-L44
<stephend> (I pinged Sylvestre, as I also work @ Mozilla, but it's late his time -- and, probably, for some of you!)
<ricotz> stephend, those builds are not daily, but usually twice a week
<stephend> ricotz: oh, thank you -- that's very useful info!
